# Uber rejected me



## Yma

I applied to to Uber and was rejected for a petit theft. I was in line at Walmart and was drinking a soda I had not yet paid for while wearing a Target Uniform. Yes you can get arrested for drinking a soda. It was more or less Walmart employees picking on a Target employee. All my stuff checked out but my car so I went and purchased an acceptable vehicle and then the rejection letter came. 

I will try again sometime, but am convinced now that Uber is just to get some extra cash no way I could consider this a full time job. I could not even get Uber to send me anything but bot messages in response to my situation. 

I have never stolen anything I have been working as a school bus driver now for two years. However, I was allowed during the interview to explain what the petit theft was actually for most people would agree it was just silly I mean I was not even trying to steal anything. Uber will not even let me explain sigh.


----------



## dirtylee

It's something else. Felons get to drive for uber now. How's your driving record?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I applied to to Uber and was rejected for a petit theft. I was in line at Walmart and was drinking a soda I had not yet paid for while wearing a Target Uniform. Yes you can get arrested for drinking a soda. It was more or less Walmart employees picking on a Target employee. All my stuff checked out but my car so I went and purchased an acceptable vehicle and then the rejection letter came.
> 
> I will try again sometime, but am convinced now that Uber is just to get some extra cash no way I could consider this a full time job. I could not even get Uber to send me anything but bot messages in response to my situation.
> 
> I have never stolen anything I have been working as a school bus driver now for two years. However, I was allowed during the interview to explain what the petit theft was actually for most people would agree it was just silly I mean I was not even trying to steal anything. Uber will not even let me explain sigh.


Trust me, They did you a favor..


----------



## Reversoul

If u did get arrested for that (which I highly doubt), it would be a misdemeanor and wouldn't matter to uber. They are worried about dui, sex offenders, and felons.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

Reversoul said:


> If u did get arrested for that (which I highly doubt), it would be a misdemeanor and wouldn't matter to uber. They are worried about dui, sex offenders, and felons.


sometimes they dont care about that even..... :O


----------



## uberguuber

go rape someone, shoot a few people, smuggle weapon into a third world country, come back, apply again, and they will higher you on the spot. stealing a soda ??? they didn't hired you because your record is "too" clean.


----------



## steel108

Meh, I don't believe your story. Felons are allowed to work for Uber. ZERO percent chance you get rejected for that. You are a pedophile, rapist, or have an atrocious driving record.


----------



## stuber

Just steal someone else's identity. There's no fingerprint check. So they have no way to know who YOU actually are.


----------



## USArmy31B30

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Trust me, They did you a favor..


Uber don't like thieves... They hate COMPETITION...  haha kidding!!!

UBP is right!!! TRY LYFT!!!


----------



## SafeT

I think I read that Uber only looks back 7 years for offenses. These days everyone should know that all employers check police databases. No doubt you knew that would pop up when Uber ran you also. Only thing you can do for your future job searches is to attempt getting your arrest record expunged or sealed because you will keep having that arrest pop up for the rest of your life otherwise.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

You're not Uber caliber of criminal.
Uber needs sycophants at a much more devious level.
Sorry, but come back when you are a better class of criminal.


----------



## bestpals

Take it as a blessing. This company is not worth working for.


----------



## secretadmirer

All of the above is pretty accurate. Take it as a compliment. Uber only wants drivers who will buy into their bs. I wouldn't be surprised if uber teamed up with Amway in some shape or form.


----------



## KMANDERSON

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You're not Uber caliber of criminal.
> Uber needs sycophants at a much more devious level.
> Sorry, but come back when you are a better class of criminal.


Yeap if you went in the store with shotgun.You would already have 60 trip bye now.working toward your fuel card


----------



## ATL2SD

You should be grateful. Your car also thanks you.


----------



## Uberchampion

Did you at least get to finish the soda before you were busted?


----------



## KMANDERSON

ATL2SD said:


> You should be grateful. Your car also thanks you.


He should play the lotto cause that one lucky person


----------



## Yma

Wow did not know anyone would answer.


----------



## Yma

dirtylee said:


> It's something else. Felons get to drive for uber now. How's your driving record?


My driving record passed I have never even got a speeding ticket or parking ticket.


----------



## Yma

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Trust me, They did you a favor..


A favor maybe I just wanted to make some money and have something to do at the same time.


----------



## Yma

Reversoul said:


> If u did get arrested for that (which I highly doubt), it would be a misdemeanor and wouldn't matter to uber. They are worried about dui, sex offenders, and felons.


I did get arrested the charge says Petit theft it does not explain what it was actually for. I was working for Target at the time and shopping at Walmart wearing Target clothes that was half the problem really. I really do not think if I was dressed in regular attire they would have even bothered me.


----------



## Yma

I am not goin


USArmy31B30 said:


> Uber don't like thieves... They hate COMPETITION...  haha kidding!!!
> 
> UBP is right!!! TRY LYFT!!!


Not going to try lyft until I get this record expunged jail cost me 400 dollars the expunge another 800 according to the lawyer I talked to so it is an 1200 dollar soda now.


----------



## Yma

UberPartnerDennis said:


> sometimes they dont care about that even..... :O


My rejection letter says reasons petit theft and that is all. My problem is not that uber rejects people for theft it is the fact that you can not even talk to a real person at uber about anything I tried many times to explain what the charge was actually for. The record check shows nothing about what happened just says petit theft under 100 dollars and a date.


----------



## Yma

uberguuber said:


> go rape someone, shoot a few people, smuggle weapon into a third world country, come back, apply again, and they will higher you on the spot. stealing a soda ??? they didn't hired you because your record is "too" clean.


Well in that case my brother could work for Uber he has been in prison 5 times now.


----------



## Yma

USArmy31B30 said:


> Uber don't like thieves... They hate COMPETITION...  haha kidding!!!
> 
> UBP is right!!! TRY LYFT!!!





SafeT said:


> I think I read that Uber only looks back 7 years for offenses. These days everyone should know that all employers check police databases. No doubt you knew that would pop up when Uber ran you also. Only thing you can do for your future job searches is to attempt getting your arrest record expunged or sealed because you will keep having that arrest pop up for the rest of your life otherwise.


I am working on getting this expunged I talked to a lawyer she said 800 dollars. I saw record begone on line was 120 dollars, but I can't trust that. I am going to go to the courthouse and see what I need to do really.


----------



## Yma

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You're not Uber caliber of criminal.
> Uber needs sycophants at a much more devious level.
> Sorry, but come back when you are a better class of criminal.


Maybe I could go beat up some lyft drivers or something they might hire me then.


----------



## Yma

bestpals said:


> Take it as a blessing. This company is not worth working for.


I just wanted some extra money and maybe meet people. I used to do coach surfing too I like meeting random people its fun.


----------



## Yma

Uberchampion said:


> Did you at least get to finish the soda before you were busted?


No actually I was only half way done with it. Most obscured thing that has ever happened to me really. I actually find 20 dollars on the ground wait around five minutes to see if someone comes back looking for something to give it back. Anyone that knows me think it is completely nuts I have theft on my record.


----------



## Yma

Thank for replying makes me feel better that someone actually read something I wrote. I think I have wrote Uber about 10 times now. Uber thinks we are done and can not tell we are reading an auto generated response. No one at Uber I am sure even knows what I wrote them. I played around with some key words if I used different ones I got different auto responses sometimes. If you say record check anywhere you get the one response if you leave out record substitute theft you get another.


----------



## Jufkii

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> No actually I was only half way done with it. Most obscured thing that has ever happened to me really. I actually find 20 dollars on the ground wait around five minutes to see if someone comes back looking for something to give it back. Anyone that knows me think it is completely nuts I have theft on my record.





Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I applied to to Uber and was rejected for a petit theft. I was in line at Walmart and was drinking a soda I had not yet paid for while wearing a Target Uniform. Yes you can get arrested for drinking a soda. It was more or less Walmart employees picking on a Target employee. All my stuff checked out but my car so I went and purchased an acceptable vehicle and then the rejection letter came.
> 
> I will try again sometime, but am convinced now that Uber is just to get some extra cash no way I could consider this a full time job. I could not even get Uber to send me anything but bot messages in response to my situation.
> 
> I have never stolen anything I have been working as a school bus driver now for two years. However, I was allowed during the interview to explain what the petit theft was actually for most people would agree it was just silly I mean I was not even trying to steal anything. Uber will not even let me explain sigh.


They say soda is bad for you. You found another reason why.


----------



## Teksaz

Your PD must have nothing to do. Most cops won't even write up a report or waste there time for something like that. They'll say, "just pay for it" and be done. I've had friends involved in minor car accidents in Phx. and the cops roll up and say, "just trade insurance info" and drive off. Arrested for a soda?? Likely a BS story from the OP. Goober found more than what he is offering up.

Who cares anyway, you're better off.


----------



## MotownUberDriver

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I applied to to Uber and was rejected for a petit theft. I was in line at Walmart and was drinking a soda I had not yet paid for while wearing a Target Uniform. Yes you can get arrested for drinking a soda. It was more or less Walmart employees picking on a Target employee. All my stuff checked out but my car so I went and purchased an acceptable vehicle and then the rejection letter came.
> 
> I will try again sometime, but am convinced now that Uber is just to get some extra cash no way I could consider this a full time job. I could not even get Uber to send me anything but bot messages in response to my situation.
> 
> I have never stolen anything I have been working as a school bus driver now for two years. However, I was allowed during the interview to explain what the petit theft was actually for most people would agree it was just silly I mean I was not even trying to steal anything. Uber will not even let me explain sigh.


I'm pretty certain you can't be busted for stealing, unless you attempt to leave the store without paying. They have to catch you exiting the store.

Laws may differ from state to state.

However, I think there is more to this story. I feel there is more detail that you left out. It just doesn't add up. If you paid for the soda, how can they charge you with theft?

It seems like details are missing.


----------



## Yma

Teksaz said:


> Your PD must have nothing to do. Most cops won't even write up a report or waste there time for something like that. They'll say, "just pay for it" and be done. I've had friends involved in minor car accidents in Phx. and the cops roll up and say, "just trade insurance info" and drive off. Arrested for a soda?? Likely a BS story from the OP. Goober found more than what he is offering up.
> 
> Who cares anyway, you're better off.


I would agree that is what I expected to happen. I even told the Walmart people to get the police I thought they would have had more sense I was mistaken. Do I ever wish he said just let him pay for it and be done. The cop did not like me had something against people from the Marines since he has in the Army. It was just a string of ridiculous situations. I mean if I had a video of all that happened it be a hit on you tube at the very least.

Walmart guy tackling some guy with no warning drinking a soda if I saw it I might laugh now.


----------



## Yma

MotownUberDriver said:


> I'm pretty certain you can't be busted for stealing, unless you attempt to leave the store without paying. They have to catch you exiting the store.
> 
> Laws may differ from state to state.
> 
> However, I think there is more to this story. I feel there is more detail that you left out. It just doesn't add up. If you paid for the soda, how can they charge you with theft?
> 
> It seems like details are missing.


I never paid for the soda I drank it before paying for it. I was wearing Target clothes that was half the issue really. I did this all the time no one ever said anything at all until I came in dressed as a Target employee. Trust me don't drink or eat things in stores without paying for it first you could have a bad day. I would agree getting charged with it is completely stupid but it can happen.


----------



## Teksaz

We go to WallyWorld all the time and my two 23yr boys ALWAYS get a soda and drink it while we shop. When we get to the register, I pay for them. End of story. 

Maybe you should get a lawyer???


----------



## Yma

Teksaz said:


> We go to WallyWorld all the time and my two 23yr boys ALWAYS get a soda and drink it while we shop. When we get to the register, I pay for them. End of story.
> 
> Maybe you should get a lawyer???


You could go to jail one day fair warning. I know for me it was a thing I pretty much drank or ate something in there almost every-time I went until that day. If it ever happens to you you will remember this thread.


----------



## Teksaz

Ever heard of Sprouts?? People eating fruit, drinking coffee, and sampling all kinds of things and not paying for it. It's good for business, not arrests. 

You're Pepsi story doesn't add up. That's all from me.


----------



## MotownUberDriver

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I never paid for the soda I drank it before paying for it. I was wearing Target clothes that was half the issue really. I did this all the time no one ever said anything at all until I came in dressed as a Target employee. Trust me don't drink or eat things in stores without paying for it first you could have a bad day. I would agree getting charged with it is completely stupid but it can happen.


You are unlucky. Wrong place, wrong time.

If lawyers were free, I would have fought that all the way to supreme court. Unfortunately, lawyers are absolutely not free.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I applied to to Uber and was rejected for a petit theft. I was in line at Walmart and was drinking a soda I had not yet paid for while wearing a Target Uniform. Yes you can get arrested for drinking a soda. It was more or less Walmart employees picking on a Target employee. All my stuff checked out but my car so I went and purchased an acceptable vehicle and then the rejection letter came.
> 
> I will try again sometime, but am convinced now that Uber is just to get some extra cash no way I could consider this a full time job. I could not even get Uber to send me anything but bot messages in response to my situation.
> 
> I have never stolen anything I have been working as a school bus driver now for two years. However, I was allowed during the interview to explain what the petit theft was actually for most people would agree it was just silly I mean I was not even trying to steal anything. Uber will not even let me explain sigh.


Being rejected by Uber is about the best thing that can happen.


----------



## Teksaz

Yup, pickin up dog shiet pays better than Goober.


----------



## SafeT

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I know for me it was a thing I pretty much drank or ate something in there almost every-time I went until that day.


I can't say I feel sorry for you. I hate people who do that. Many just eat it and don't pay. Others eat part and put it back. Some lighten the items that are sold by weight by eating some before checkout. It's just a stupid and rude thing to do. It is also considered theft.


----------



## uberguuber

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> Wow did not know anyone would answer.


Well really we just like to read each others smartass replies. your thread just provided fodder.


----------



## Teksaz

So it's my fault that WalMart employees incompetent cashiers that don't scan the case of water in the bottom of the basket and we walk out without paying for it? (It's happened on several occasions) Do I need to be on the lookout for such unemployable people to make sure that they catch everything? Should I get behind the register and do her job for her while she bags my groceries? 

Hey, I don't steal and never have but I'm not going to spend $200.00 on groceries and double check the cashier. If that's considered theft then that's a WalMart problem.


----------



## uberguuber

Teksaz said:


> So it's my fault that WalMart employees incompetent cashiers that don't scan the case of water in the bottom of the basket and we walk out without paying for it? (It's happened on several occasions) Do I need to be on the lookout for such unemployable people to make sure that they catch everything? Should I get behind the register and do her job for her while she bags my groceries?
> 
> Hey, I don't steal and never have but I'm not going to spend $200.00 on groceries and double check the cashier. If that's considered theft then that's a WalMart problem.


don't pick up from Walmart.


----------



## uberguuber

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> Well in that case my brother could work for Uber he has been in prison 5 times now.


give him my referral code.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> Wow did not know anyone would answer.


Someone praying for you somewhere


----------



## KMANDERSON

uberguuber said:


> don't pick up from Walmart.


Yeah there short rides from walmart.You might make enough to afford a soda with that fare


----------



## elelegido

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I applied to to Uber and was rejected for a petit theft. I was in line at Walmart and was drinking a soda I had not yet paid for while wearing a Target Uniform. Yes you can get arrested for drinking a soda. It was more or less Walmart employees picking on a Target employee. All my stuff checked out but my car so I went and purchased an acceptable vehicle and then the rejection letter came.
> 
> I will try again sometime, but am convinced now that Uber is just to get some extra cash no way I could consider this a full time job. I could not even get Uber to send me anything but bot messages in response to my situation.
> 
> I have never stolen anything I have been working as a school bus driver now for two years. However, I was allowed during the interview to explain what the petit theft was actually for most people would agree it was just silly I mean I was not even trying to steal anything. Uber will not even let me explain sigh.


If your story is true then it sounds like your lawyer was second rate. Prosecutors need to prove intent; in this case it would be criminal intent as a necessary component of the offence of theft. The fact that you were in line at the checkout demonstrates that you had the intent to pay for the item - there was no criminal intent and therefore no crime. If they had caught you walking out the door with the soda then fair enough; off to jail you go, but something does not add up with this story.

Either your lawyer was terrible (and) or you got railroaded.


----------



## Uber 1

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> Well in that case my brother could work for Uber he has been in prison 5 times now.


Heck with a record like THAT, Uber may make him high MANAGEMENT ! ;-O

Andy


----------



## AARRR

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I applied to to Uber and was rejected for a petit theft. I was in line at Walmart and was drinking a soda I had not yet paid for while wearing a Target Uniform. Yes you can get arrested for drinking a soda. It was more or less Walmart employees picking on a Target employee. All my stuff checked out but my car so I went and purchased an acceptable vehicle and then the rejection letter came.
> 
> I will try again sometime, but am convinced now that Uber is just to get some extra cash no way I could consider this a full time job. I could not even get Uber to send me anything but bot messages in response to my situation.
> 
> I have never stolen anything I have been working as a school bus driver now for two years. However, I was allowed during the interview to explain what the petit theft was actually for most people would agree it was just silly I mean I was not even trying to steal anything. Uber will not even let me explain sigh.


Complete BS. You cannot be arrested for theft unless you actually LEAVE THE STORE with the item. You can have your pockets stuffed with items while standing in line and it's NOT theft util you walk out the door.


----------



## MotownUberDriver

AARRR said:


> Complete BS. You cannot be arrested for theft unless you actually LEAVE THE STORE with the item. You can have your pockets stuffed with items while standing in line and it's NOT theft util you walk out the door.


Meh. I suppose laws could vary from state to state. And also, OP could just be unlucky to run into security with a napoleon complex.


----------



## dirtylee

Dude probably got charged with assault or resisting arrest. I don't believe it was just a petty theft.


----------



## Phoenix666

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I applied to to Uber and was rejected for a petit theft. I was in line at Walmart and was drinking a soda I had not yet paid for while wearing a Target Uniform. Yes you can get arrested for drinking a soda. It was more or less Walmart employees picking on a Target employee. All my stuff checked out but my car so I went and purchased an acceptable vehicle and then the rejection letter came.
> 
> I will try again sometime, but am convinced now that Uber is just to get some extra cash no way I could consider this a full time job. I could not even get Uber to send me anything but bot messages in response to my situation.
> 
> I have never stolen anything I have been working as a school bus driver now for two years. However, I was allowed during the interview to explain what the petit theft was actually for most people would agree it was just silly I mean I was not even trying to steal anything. Uber will not even let me explain sigh.


You're better off. Maybe try working as a male escort. The money is better and your self esteem won't suffer as much.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I buy the OPs story.
Walmart carries a lot of clout in some towns.
For some places in Murica, Walmart employs enough of the town that they might actually have the police in their pocket so to speak. 
All it would take is the assistant manager to call the chief and say "please arrest this Target vest wearing soda glommer and make an example of him, or maybe we dont renew our contract with Anytown in 5 years".
Walmart means power. Dont doubt it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Told ya.


----------



## SumGuy

You were charged with three things. Why come on here and lie? Most likely you walked out of the store as well. You will only get "tackled" on store exit. They don't want people in the store in danger or witness that.


----------



## SafeT

Never ever use your real name on the Internet.


----------



## Yma

SumGuy said:


> You were charged with three things. Why come on here and lie? Most likely you walked out of the store as well. You will only get "tackled" on store exit. They don't want people in the store in danger or witness that.


Lol cyberbullies wow. Resisting without harm basically all that means is I did not want to go to jail for drinking a soda and I did not. And of course I argued with Walmart they were harassing me over a soda. You either got that from a junk website or edited it the other charges were both dropped. Yes I told the police I should not go to jail for a soda that is a form of resistance.

I did not lie about anything they charged me sure but they were dropped because they could not stick I mean I did not do anything to them but argue about how stupid the whole situation was. Nice job editing the dropped parts out go pick on someone else. Another thing if you look at anyone's record for some reason there is always multiple things surrounding one incident, but they are all still the same incident.

Wow mug shots too that company is in lawsuit after lawsuit about how they falsely represent information, and strait up refuse to take their information down after it is sealer or a person is found innocent. Mug shots is like the enquirer it is only based on truth.

So you are saying there are chips in our heads or something that does not allow people to tackle inside of buildings or something? Or do you think that Walmart hires such good employees that they always do everything they are supposed too? Truth is I could go outside right now and tackle anyone for no reason at all I don't have some sort of biological qualifier that wont let me tackle unless certain conditions are met. You seem like an idiot to me. Besides after this all happened I asked around this particular Walmart has a history in fact all those security guards have since been fired.

Your missing the whole point anyway this post was about how Uber is practically unreachable meaning I can't even explain what happened to a real person. My post was originally about how hard it is to talk to an actual person at Uber and get a real response out of them.


----------



## Yma

SafeT said:


> Never ever use your real name on the Internet.


Good point oh well I make mistakes obviously kind of what the whole thread is about. At least I wont get arrested for this one I hope lol.


----------



## SafeT

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> Good point oh well I make mistakes obviously kind of what the whole thread is about. At least I wont get arrested for this one I hope lol.


No but this site is indexed by all the search engines and now you have even more info about your arrest that will be found in Google and the rest. Congrats..


----------



## MotownUberDriver

SumGuy said:


> You were charged with three things. Why come on here and lie? Most likely you walked out of the store as well. You will only get "tackled" on store exit. They don't want people in the store in danger or witness that.


Easy there killer.

What would you do if staff approached you while doing what he was, and accused you of stealing? I'm sure he intended to pay. It's a bottle of pop dude. I think most people would argue with them.

Granted he did leave out details in his thread. I even commented, saying that there has to be more to the story.

But in all honesty, it sounds like dude was railroaded (if it was indeed a soda, and it happened exactly like he said).

I am choosing to just give him the benefit of the doubt in this case. I don't really GAF anyways.


----------



## Yma

MotownUberDriver said:


> You are unlucky. Wrong place, wrong time.
> 
> If lawyers were free, I would have fought that all the way to supreme court. Unfortunately, lawyers are absolutely not free.


Lawyers are expensive and I did not have a lot of money at the time. I could have represented myself, but got scared. Where I am they send all the silly little crimes like mine to jail we sit there over night and have a big court meeting thing in the morning. They told me to plead guilty or no contest and told me if I said not guilty I could be put in jail for up to two years. So my choices were no contest and get out of jail today or say not guilty which I was not I looked it up after you need intent to be a thief. So no you can not go to jail in a legal seance for the waters on the bottom of you cart unless they can prove you intended to steal them.

I was still intent to say not guilty and plead my case but I was number 72 out of 100 inmates and all the people before me said guilty or no contest I wusses out and said no contest so the charge stuck. Group think can be overpowering if I was alone in there I would have plead not guilty.


----------



## Yma

elelegido said:


> If your story is true then it sounds like your lawyer was second rate. Prosecutors need to prove intent; in this case it would be criminal intent as a necessary component of the offence of theft. The fact that you were in line at the checkout demonstrates that you had the intent to pay for the item - there was no criminal intent and therefore no crime. If they had caught you walking out the door with the soda then fair enough; off to jail you go, but something does not add up with this story.
> 
> Either your lawyer was terrible (and) or you got railroaded.


Everything you said was true unfortunately I did not know I had to have intent until after I was released the next day it was all done already. I did not have a lawyer I was making almost no money at the time I just could not afford anything. If I knew they had to prove intent at the time I would have fought it in court, but I did not at the time I just wanted to get out of jail it is terrible in there. I don't know how people keep doing stuff that puts them back in there one day was enough for me.


----------



## numbakrunch

Feel free to post your SSN too, thats the last piece of info we need to steal your identity. You really need to be more careful what you post here or on any other website. Have your account deleted.


----------



## Yma

Yes that is a good idea it seems there are more people on here like the Walmart security that are going out of there way to make someones life worse.


----------



## Yma

Lol seems to be no way to delete this account some people have tried already yay Uber. Of course I would not be able to reach a real person that could delete it.


----------



## Yma

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> Lol seems to be no way to delete this account some people have tried already yay Uber. Of course I would not be able to reach a real person that could delete it.


Which is what I started this thread for in the first place lol.


----------



## numbakrunch

I was referring to this forum account.


----------



## uberguuber

numbakrunch said:


> I was referring to this forum account.


its just getting sad now...smh


----------



## Yma

AARRR said:


> After reading this entire thread, I'm pretty sure you were arrested for being a complete twit! You have zero common sense and I'm quite pleased that Uber would not allow you to drive people around in your Twittish state.
> 
> Wow, dude... are you that unaware?


Well you are very childish. Many people I know drink and eat things in stores it is not simply common scene not too its just very unlikely anyone will act on it.


----------



## Realityshark

Dude? You use your real name on a blog? What's your Social Security number? Give us your bank account number while you're at it.
Is that your photo too?


I'm surprised Uber didn't hire you.


----------



## steel108

OMG, you used your real name for this forum! PLEASE tell me that's not a pic of you in your profile. OMG LOLOLOLOL


----------



## ATL2SD

Time to UP.net off Nicholas...


----------



## Yma

steel108 said:


> OMG, you used your real name for this forum! PLEASE tell me that's not a pic of you in your profile. OMG LOLOLOLOL


You guys can make fun all you want I just wanted a simple question answered how to get a real person at Uber. I have a life I can pick up girls with ease every time you guys make fun I just see a fat guy in his underwear dripping pizza on himself why would that bother me. Go to a gym see a psychiatrist whatever you guys got to do to have more to live for than making fun of people on the internet. My name is on Facebook its in the phone book its all over whatever I have that life lock stuff anyway. I also place decent in Marathons Omg I use my name there too.

I almost never start threads, but have read many and many times either the OP gets bashed or someone that made some random comment somewhere. People actually just sit around looking for people to make fun of and actually think it matters I will go on to living my happy life you guys can go search for more victims or keep posting about me, but I am a dead end as I see this all as somewhat amusing and a little comical.


----------



## uberguuber

5'8" 190 pound that's kinda fat and that was 2 years ago...


----------



## Yma

uberguuber said:


> 5'8" 190 pound that's kinda fat and that was 2 years ago...


I am 5'10 and weigh 180 and can bench 280 pounds. Once again Mug shots is horribly inaccurate. In my city there was a big splash about a pill found in some candy at Halloween in the news. I looked into it the pill was was for a dog for getting rid of flees. However, the news just said pill hoping people would believe it was crack or cocaine etc. Mugshots makes people look as bad as can possible they conveniently left out the fact that all those charges where dropped the next day they are much like the news. Well I see you are another sit at home pizza eater good luck with that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Im a fat guy in my underwear dripping mac and cheese.


----------



## Yma

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Im a fat guy in my underwear dripping mac and cheese.


Haha I think not your cool in my book.


----------



## uberguuber

weird...


----------



## uberguuber

280 ???


----------



## Ron420

I have wasted my time driving for uber and its a nightmare, don't wast your time, this is a worst greedy company i have ever worked for.

everyone should know that all employers check police databases. No doubt you knew that would pop up when Uber ran you also. Only thing you can do for your future job searches is to attempt getting your arrest record expunged or sealed because you will keep having that arrest pop up for the rest of your life otherwise.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DudeCity

Close encounters of the third kind..........!!!!!!!


----------



## KMANDERSON

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> You guys can make fun all you want I just wanted a simple question answered how to get a real person at Uber. I have a life I can pick up girls with ease every time you guys make fun I just see a fat guy in his underwear dripping pizza on himself why would that bother me. Go to a gym see a psychiatrist whatever you guys got to do to have more to live for than making fun of people on the internet. My name is on Facebook its in the phone book its all over whatever I have that life lock stuff anyway. I also place decent in Marathons Omg I use my name there too.
> 
> I almost never start threads, but have read many and many times either the OP gets bashed or someone that made some random comment somewhere. People actually just sit around looking for people to make fun of and actually think it matters I will go on to living my happy life you guys can go search for more victims or keep posting about me, but I am a dead end as I see this all as somewhat amusing and a little comical.


If you have a local office go there and ask.If not there no way to get ahold of a person.Everything done bye email


----------



## negeorgia

Do you avoid walmart now?


----------



## KMANDERSON

And even the people in local offices are contractors


----------



## KidGloves

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I applied to to Uber and was rejected for a petit theft. I was in line at Walmart and was drinking a soda I had not yet paid for while wearing a Target Uniform. Yes you can get arrested for drinking a soda. It was more or less Walmart employees picking on a Target employee. All my stuff checked out but my car so I went and purchased an acceptable vehicle and then the rejection letter came.
> 
> I will try again sometime, but am convinced now that Uber is just to get some extra cash no way I could consider this a full time job. I could not even get Uber to send me anything but bot messages in response to my situation.
> 
> I have never stolen anything I have been working as a school bus driver now for two years. However, I was allowed during the interview to explain what the petit theft was actually for most people would agree it was just silly I mean I was not even trying to steal anything. Uber will not even let me explain sigh.


Unfortunately your explanation of denial is hard to believe. If you wouldn't mind posting a screenshot of what you state about "Petit Theft" it would make us more prone to believe you.


----------



## afrojoe824

why would you work at target and then shop at walmart? 

I used to work at Target. It was UNWRITTEN RULE. WE NEVER SHOPPED AT WALMART


----------



## afrojoe824

this guy is a troll.

First he says walmart Employees didn't like him because he had his target clothes on. First of all, target employees don't have a "target" shirt. it's just a red shirt. No way to distinguish that.

then he says - "The cop did not like me had something against people from the Marines since he has in the Army. It was just a string of ridiculous situation" How did this dude find out the cop was in the Army!? unless he was buddy buddy with him. His lies is full of discriminatory acts and hard to believe. Unless this town is SO CORRUPT.



Nicholas R Bourke said:


> Lawyers are expensive and I did not have a lot of money at the time. I could have represented myself, but got scared. Where I am they send all the silly little crimes like mine to jail we sit there over night and have a big court meeting thing in the morning. They told me to plead guilty or no contest and told me if I said not guilty I could be put in jail for up to two years. So my choices were no contest and get out of jail today or say not guilty which I was not I looked it up after you need intent to be a thief.


They forced you to plead guilty!? no one can force you to plead guilty. First you say you lawyered up. where was your lawyer? another TROLL ACCOUNT that needs to be deleted


----------



## shiftydrake

Here is funny ABSOLUTELY no former Marine EVER claims to be ex-marine cuz what it is ...is this once a Marine ALWAYS a Marine there is never an ex Marine


----------



## Tenzo

Petition the court to have it expunged.

Or just be a troll


----------



## Yma

negeorgia said:


> Do you avoid walmart now?


I avoided Walmart for about six months I just get a drink or whatever now go in line buy it and walk around the store I do this at all stores now It is less convenient but I am not going through that again.


----------



## Yma

Tenzo said:


> Petition the court to have it expunged.
> 
> Or just be a troll


I am getting it expunged


afrojoe824 said:


> this guy is a troll.
> 
> First he says walmart Employees didn't like him because he had his target clothes on. First of all, target employees don't have a "target" shirt. it's just a red shirt. No way to distinguish that.
> 
> then he says - "The cop did not like me had something against people from the Marines since he has in the Army. It was just a string of ridiculous situation" How did this dude find out the cop was in the Army!? unless he was buddy buddy with him. His lies is full of discriminatory acts and hard to believe. Unless this town is SO CORRUPT.
> 
> They forced you to plead guilty!? no one can force you to plead guilty. First you say you lawyered up. where was your lawyer? another TROLL ACCOUNT that needs to be deleted


They did not force me just stated that if I plead guilty or no contest I would be released later that day or I could say not guilty and then if I could not prove I was innocent I could be in jail for up to two years. Ask anyone who has been to jail they commonly tell people this. I'm sorry but look at the situation that got me in there in the first place you think I had confidence at the time the law was going to work in my favor no I absolutely did not. In a room full of people going in order everyone says no contest or guilty I am sorry I did not want to take the chance say not guilty and piss the judge of who would now miss their lunch break. Sure I could have won, but if I did not two years in jail sorry that is scary. I can just get it expunged I knew I was not trying to steal anything and that is what matters to me.


----------



## afrojoe824

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I am getting it expunged
> 
> They did not force me just stated that if I plead guilty or no contest I would be released later that day or I could say not guilty and then if I could not prove I was innocent I could be in jail for up to two years. Ask anyone who has been to jail they commonly tell people this. I'm sorry but look at the situation that got me in there in the first place you think I had confidence at the time the law was going to work in my favor no I absolutely did not. In a room full of people going in order everyone says no contest or guilty I am sorry I did not want to take the chance say not guilty and piss the judge of who would now miss their lunch break. Sure I could have won, but if I did not two years in jail sorry that is scary. I can just get it expunged I knew I was not trying to steal anything and that is what matters to me.


2 years in jail for petty theft? Suuuuuuuuuure okkkkkkk .. you can post bond on non violent crimes while waiting for your trial date. I majored in Administration of Justice. I smell your lies.


----------



## Uberchampion

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I am getting it expunged
> 
> They did not force me just stated that if I plead guilty or no contest I would be released later that day or I could say not guilty and then if I could not prove I was innocent I could be in jail for up to two years. Ask anyone who has been to jail they commonly tell people this. I'm sorry but look at the situation that got me in there in the first place you think I had confidence at the time the law was going to work in my favor no I absolutely did not. In a room full of people going in order everyone says no contest or guilty I am sorry I did not want to take the chance say not guilty and piss the judge of who would now miss their lunch break. Sure I could have won, but if I did not two years in jail sorry that is scary. I can just get it expunged I knew I was not trying to steal anything and that is what matters to me.


Bro. So sorry, but it kinda sounds like you're full of shit. I bet Trump is your hero.

Best of luck. Next time outline your story and stick to the script. It's easier to lie when you have your ducks in an order.


----------



## afrojoe824

Uberchampion said:


> Bro. So sorry, but it kinda sounds like you're full of shit. I bet Trump is your hero.
> 
> Best of luck. Next time outline your story and stick to the script. It's easier to lie when you have your ducks in an order.


Seriously. he went from one lie to the other. and then he gets caught. Who gets put in Jail for 2 years for petty theft while waiting for trial? hahahahhahahahaha
non-violent crimes - especially misdemeanors get bond. I bet this dummy will say " I didn't have the money to post bond" blah blah blah...


----------



## Yma

KMANDERSON said:


> If you have a local office go there and ask.If not there no way to get ahold of a person.Everything done bye email


I agree completely I have tried I get many auto responses I thought one was real until I got the same message twice. I am actually looking into Leapforce now my sister does it says it is not too bad 13.00 an hour.


----------



## Uberchampion

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I agree completely I have tried I get many auto responses I thought one was real until I got the same message twice. I am actually looking into Leapforce now my sister does it says it is not too bad 13.00 an hour.


Leapforce hires fake crooks?☺


----------



## KMANDERSON

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I agree completely I have tried I get many auto responses I thought one was real until I got the same message twice. I am actually looking into Leapforce now my sister does it says it is not too bad 13.00 an hour.


What leapforce


----------



## Yma

Uberchampion said:


> Bro. So sorry, but it kinda sounds like you're full of shit. I bet Trump is your hero.
> 
> Best of luck. Next time outline your story and stick to the script. It's easier to lie when you have your ducks in an order.


I am going to vote for Trump I don't like him, but I think he may just be the right kind of person to get our business strait in America. I miss how it was 20 years ago when you could just go apply for jobs and have one within a week. Our tax system is completely ludicrous.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Maybe hillary will make bill the vice president


----------



## Yma

KMANDERSON said:


> What leapforce


You go online and rate websites its easy if you get the task done in five minutes and it was a fifteen minute task you go do some dishes come back for the next one. Could be compared to mechanical Turk but it pays. You start out working an hour a day if you want its up to you they increase your hours if you do a good job. It took my sister two months and she was unlimited not too bad.


----------



## Michguy01




----------



## KMANDERSON

Yall be nice lol


----------



## Yma

afrojoe824 said:


> Seriously. he went from one lie to the other. and then he gets caught. Who gets put in Jail for 2 years for petty theft while waiting for trial? hahahahhahahahaha
> non-violent crimes - especially misdemeanors get bond. I bet this dummy will say " I didn't have the money to post bond" blah blah blah...


They said I could stay in jail for up to two years I did not want to risk it. There were around 100 people in that court room they all said guilty or no contest I was not going to be the guy to piss the judge off make her miss her lunch and maybe not get out of jail that day. I mean the circumstances that put me in there I am sorry I did not have complete faith in our justice system at the time. If I could go back hmm I would do it the same just going to get it expunged end of story.


----------



## Yma

KMANDERSON said:


> Maybe hillary will make bill the vice president


Lol I bet they get a male secretary oh wait that may lead to another situation.


----------



## Yma

afrojoe824 said:


> 2 years in jail for petty theft? Suuuuuuuuuure okkkkkkk .. you can post bond on non violent crimes while waiting for your trial date. I majored in Administration of Justice. I smell your lies.


True or not that is what they told us before we went to go see the judge I was in jail no way I could confirm or deny it I had no access to anything. Unfortunately I did not major in Administration of Justice and did not know if what I was hearing was truth or not. These guys don't want 100 people pleading innocent that is all it was. If someone did before me and was found innocent I believe I would have plead not guilty as well and maybe many others we would have been there all day.


----------



## Yma

Michguy01 said:


>


I actually played a Troll priest in World of Warcraft funny.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I actually played a Troll priest in World of Warcraft funny.


You are making it real easy for people to make fun of you


----------



## NWAüber

Nicholas R Bourke Is not being completely forthcoming to you all. His arrest, on November 5th 2013, was for the following: Resisting an officer without violence to his/her person, resisting - opposing retail merchant, and petit theft.

http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Nicholas_Bourke_14368516/


----------



## Michguy01

LMAO!


----------



## Uberchampion

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> strait


Straight.

Go back to school Bro. Trump will isolate and capitalize on people just like you.


----------



## Uberchampion

NWAüber said:


> Nicholas R Bourke Is not being completely forthcoming to you all. His arrest, on November 5th 2013, was for the following: Resisting an officer without violence to his/her person, resisting - opposing retail merchant, and petit theft.
> 
> http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Nicholas_Bourke_14368516/


Oh Snap!

Nicks a full out hood bandit! How did you resist arrest without violence? Did you run? Did you get caught because of your red Target shirt?


----------



## negeorgia

Uberchampion said:


> Straight.
> 
> Go back to school Bro. Trump will isolate and capitalize on people just like you.


Capitalize on people without capital? Like suing people without assets. Life is hard, and harder when you are stupid. All he needs is to be re-educated on the importance of an emergency fund and that life is better with financial breathing room. (things not taught in government sponsored education) My parents taught me not to consume before purchasing at stores. Then I messed up by not expanding that to mean everything. Buying stuff with other people's money is the most expensive way to buy stuff, that is just the facts of life. Don't blame capitalist politicians when habits of buying stuff with other people's money doesn't end well.


----------



## Young_Detroiter

Hopefully Uber will read this thread and realize the horrible decision they made to not let this guy drive for uber...he is exactly the type of driver they are looking for! He'd rack up 200k mileage in no time.


----------



## Manotas

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> A favor maybe I just wanted to make some money and have something to do at the same time.


Now you can buy a soda, just do a short distance UberFool ride


----------



## Uberchampion

negeorgia said:


> Capitalize on people without capital? Like suing people without assets. Life is hard, and harder when you are stupid. All he needs is to be re-educated on the importance of an emergency fund and that life is better with financial breathing room. (things not taught in government sponsored education) My parents taught me not to consume before purchasing at stores. Then I messed up by not expanding that to mean everything. Buying stuff with other people's money is the most expensive way to buy stuff, that is just the facts of life. Don't blame capitalist politicians when habits of buying stuff with other people's money doesn't end well.


Nicholas is the type of person that trump will get to build his wall for minimum wage.


----------



## shiftydrake

I am not a troll but I do play one on TV


----------



## negeorgia

Uberchampion said:


> Nicholas is the type of person that trump will get to build his wall for minimum wage.


Experience is a great teacher in the simple things, but not always in the major things. It takes evaluated experience in the big things. Every one progresses at different levels and all it takes is new information to change perspective. I no longer think any politician is worth following from either party. So mud slinging on any candidate is a pointless endeavor. Personal spending choices is a far more important factor in quality of life than elections.


----------



## tbob1

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I applied to to Uber and was rejected for a petit theft. I was in line at Walmart and was drinking a soda I had not yet paid for while wearing a Target Uniform. Yes you can get arrested for drinking a soda. It was more or less Walmart employees picking on a Target employee. All my stuff checked out but my car so I went and purchased an acceptable vehicle and then the rejection letter came.
> 
> I will try again sometime, but am convinced now that Uber is just to get some extra cash no way I could consider this a full time job. I could not even get Uber to send me anything but bot messages in response to my situation.
> 
> I have never stolen anything I have been working as a school bus driver now for two years. However, I was allowed during the interview to explain what the petit theft was actually for most people would agree it was just silly I mean I was not even trying to steal anything. Uber will not even let me explain sigh.


Re-apply in 7 years and 1 month. Uber only checks the last 7 years.


----------



## steel108

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> You guys can make fun all you want I just wanted a simple question answered how to get a real person at Uber. I have a life I can pick up girls with ease every time you guys make fun I just see a fat guy in his underwear dripping pizza on himself why would that bother me. Go to a gym see a psychiatrist whatever you guys got to do to have more to live for than making fun of people on the internet. My name is on Facebook its in the phone book its all over whatever I have that life lock stuff anyway. I also place decent in Marathons Omg I use my name there too.
> 
> I almost never start threads, but have read many and many times either the OP gets bashed or someone that made some random comment somewhere. People actually just sit around looking for people to make fun of and actually think it matters I will go on to living my happy life you guys can go search for more victims or keep posting about me, but I am a dead end as I see this all as somewhat amusing and a little comical.


We aren't going out of our way to make fun of people; you are making it REALLLLLLLY easy LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. You are better than cable TV.


----------



## Yma

KMANDERSON said:


> You are making it real easy for people to make fun of you


If you were paying any attention I don't care if people make fun of me bottom line I know what happened I don't have to defend myself. Police are not perfect no one is police have the power and people with power can abuse it. Should it have happened the way it did no I think not and peoples refusal on here to believe it could not actually happen supports me so go ahead refuse this could happen. It did nothing anyone can say can change facts. Go ahead deny this could not happen you support my claim it was an injustice so much so that it is almost unbelievable.


----------



## Yma

steel108 said:


> We aren't going out of our way to make fun of people; you are making it REALLLLLLLY easy LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. You are better than cable TV.


I am the one laughing here haha.


----------



## RockinEZ

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You're not Uber caliber of criminal.
> Uber needs sycophants at a much more devious level.
> Sorry, but come back when you are a better class of criminal.


Psychopaths are only allowed in Upper Management positions at Uber. 
You know, like the CEO


----------



## Yma

Uberchampion said:


> Nicholas is the type of person that trump will get to build his wall for minimum wage.


Just to mention I want minimum age to go up it needs to be 10 to 15 dollars an hour. As a society we are already past the point where everyone actually has to work to survive its just simple facts we are evolved enough at this point. We can make food for everyone no problem we can create energy for everyone human but mentality people have not caught up to our technology. I for one will work my whole life I have to do something to contribute, but not everyone really has too. The United States was the forerunner for everything a long time ago we just are not now. Just like how American companies like Ford sold junk for years solely based on their good name. Any company can show massive profits selling crap until the consumers figure it out. Hillary will keep things as they are I will take a risk at change Trump has a much better chance at that. The American system just does not work for modern times it archaic. We need something besides the next great American invention to bail us out this time. Europe had been 10 to 15 years ahead of us for a while now anyone else on here that has been there knows what I mean and the gap continues to increase.


----------



## Young_Detroiter

Dude, just stop man. With every post you make yourself look less and less intelligent. Just do yourself a favor and pretend this didn't happen just like you stealing a pop and then resisting arrest didn't happen. Not trying to be mean or insulting... Just being honest.


----------



## RockinEZ

And he hits himself in the head with the Trump rock. 

This is a post that just keeps on giving. 
I am not sure how I am going to get all the beer I sprayed on my monitor off.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> My rejection letter says reasons petit theft and that is all. My problem is not that uber rejects people for theft it is the fact that you can not even talk to a real person at uber about anything I tried many times to explain what the charge was actually for. The record check shows nothing about what happened just says petit theft under 100 dollars and a date.


The rejection letter didn't say wearing target clothes? Uber knows thy can't pay you as well as target does. That's why they rejected you. Coz you would quit right away after you saw your paycheck


----------



## Yma

Jonde0520 said:


> Dude, just stop man. With every post you make yourself look less and less intelligent. Just do yourself a favor and pretend this didn't happen just like you stealing a pop and then resisting arrest didn't happen. Not trying to be mean or insulting... Just being honest.


I am not intelligent? Nothing you just said validates your claim or denies anything I have said. Come up with a tangible argument that means something. Or at least go back to your original account were you failed miserably and make a comeback.


----------



## Yma

Optimus Uber said:


> The rejection letter didn't say wearing target clothes? Uber knows thy can't pay you as well as target does. That's why they rejected you. Coz you would quit right away after you saw your paycheck


It all worked out in the end I have a much better job now anyway. I just wanted to do Uber to learn my city better and have more to do really. It gave me an excuse to finally buy a nice car. Many Uber drivers I know actually have new interesting places to go they never knew about because they drove someone there that was the appeal to me.


----------



## Yma

RockinEZ said:


> And he hits himself in the head with the Trump rock.
> 
> This is a post that just keeps on giving.
> I am not sure how I am going to get all the beer I sprayed on my monitor off.


Well I am drinking right now whatever go Trump!!!


----------



## Yma

Optimus Uber said:


> The rejection letter didn't say wearing target clothes? Uber knows thy can't pay you as well as target does. That's why they rejected you. Coz you would quit right away after you saw your paycheck


I am not at Target now I am now working a much better job now thanks. I drive people around for free all the time I had might as well get paid for it some of the time. I just filled it up I have a Prius cost me 15 something guess I get to go another 800 miles I will see the gas station in 3 to 4 weeks later.


----------



## tbob1

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> Wow did not know anyone would answer.


Wait a minute....you went to court and were found guilty? Holy shit! It should only have been a crime if you walked out of the store without paying or stuck the can down your pants. You need a new lawyer!


steel108 said:


> We aren't going out of our way to make fun of people; you are making it REALLLLLLLY easy LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. You are better than cable TV.


Dude..you opened yourself up to ridicule when you said you were in a Walmart wearing a Target shirt. Personally I think there is more to the story than you were arrested for just drinking a soda. But what do I know? I'm just a fat slob eating free Uber Pizza that you could have delivered if you weren't such a putz!


----------



## KMANDERSON

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> It all worked out in the end I have a much better job now anyway. I just wanted to do Uber to learn my city better and have more to do really. It gave me an excuse to finally buy a nice car. Many Uber drivers I know actually have new interesting places to go they never knew about because they drove someone there that was the appeal to me.


Hold on you bought a nice car to uber in.


----------



## JaredJ

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I applied to to Uber and was rejected for a petit theft. I was in line at Walmart and was drinking a soda I had not yet paid for while wearing a Target Uniform. Yes you can get arrested for drinking a soda. It was more or less Walmart employees picking on a Target employee. All my stuff checked out but my car so I went and purchased an acceptable vehicle and then the rejection letter came.
> 
> I will try again sometime, but am convinced now that Uber is just to get some extra cash no way I could consider this a full time job. I could not even get Uber to send me anything but bot messages in response to my situation.
> 
> I have never stolen anything I have been working as a school bus driver now for two years. However, I was allowed during the interview to explain what the petit theft was actually for most people would agree it was just silly I mean I was not even trying to steal anything. Uber will not even let me explain sigh.


I'll grab a carrot juice in trader Joes and drink it while I shop. Zero fks. Never been called out on it but I'm 6'1 and white and don't work at Target. All lives matter.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

negeorgia said:


> Capitalize on people without capital? Like suing people without assets. Life is hard, and harder when you are stupid. All he needs is to be re-educated on the importance of an emergency fund and that life is better with financial breathing room. (things not taught in government sponsored education) My parents taught me not to consume before purchasing at stores. Then I messed up by not expanding that to mean everything. Buying stuff with other people's money is the most expensive way to buy stuff, that is just the facts of life. Don't blame capitalist politicians when habits of buying stuff with other people's money doesn't end well.


Oh for God's sake stop giving us your holier than thou spiel about managing your money. If you're so great with money, why are you here?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> Just to mention I want minimum age to go up it needs to be 10 to 15 dollars an hour. As a society we are already past the point where everyone actually has to work to survive its just simple facts we are evolved enough at this point. We can make food for everyone no problem we can create energy for everyone human but mentality people have not caught up to our technology. I for one will work my whole life I have to do something to contribute, but not everyone really has too. The United States was the forerunner for everything a long time ago we just are not now. Just like how American companies like Ford sold junk for years solely based on their good name. Any company can show massive profits selling crap until the consumers figure it out. Hillary will keep things as they are I will take a risk at change Trump has a much better chance at that. The American system just does not work for modern times it archaic. We need something besides the next great American invention to bail us out this time. Europe had been 10 to 15 years ahead of us for a while now anyone else on here that has been there knows what I mean and the gap continues to increase.





RockinEZ said:


> And he hits himself in the head with the Trump rock.
> 
> This is a post that just keeps on giving.
> I am not sure how I am going to get all the beer I sprayed on my monitor off.


Well Trump says he has a big dick and isn't that really all that matters in a president?


----------



## negeorgia

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Oh for God's sake stop giving us your holier than thou spiel about managing your money. If you're so great with money, why are you here?


I'm just a soul whose intentions are good, oh Lord, please don't let me be misunderstood. We just have a hard time understanding anything about each other and I am OK with that. Why can't you be? I will never ask you why are you here. The good book says to give thanks for all people, I don't have to understand why, I just feel compelled to try to do so. I am glad that you are here, Ms. fuzzy.


----------



## Lyle

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> I applied to to Uber and was rejected for a petit theft. I was in line at Walmart and was drinking a soda I had not yet paid for while wearing a Target Uniform. Yes you can get arrested for drinking a soda. It was more or less Walmart employees picking on a Target employee. All my stuff checked out but my car so I went and purchased an acceptable vehicle and then the rejection letter came.
> 
> I will try again sometime, but am convinced now that Uber is just to get some extra cash no way I could consider this a full time job. I could not even get Uber to send me anything but bot messages in response to my situation.
> 
> I have never stolen anything I have been working as a school bus driver now for two years. However, I was allowed during the interview to explain what the petit theft was actually for most people would agree it was just silly I mean I was not even trying to steal anything. Uber will not even let me explain sigh.


Might have been the resisting arrest charges,


----------



## negeorgia

Just in case anyone did not know, 'holier than thou' is when confused people quote the Bible without knowing it. (Isaiah 65:5)


----------



## negeorgia

There's no room in this forum for anyone to suggest that getting out of debt and having fewer bills will make your life different? There's no room for anyone to suggest that your spending habits are a bigger bondage than the political party you don't happen to agree with is?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

negeorgia said:


> Just in case anyone did not know, 'holier than thou' is when confused people quote the Bible without knowing it. (Isaiah 65:5)


Language is about being understood. I think you understood me. I have no idea what that quote refers to in context in the bible, but it doesn't matter, as its meaning in common usage is clear.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

negeorgia said:


> There's no room in this forum for anyone to suggest that getting out of debt and having fewer bills will make your life different? There's no room for anyone to suggest that your spending habits are a bigger bondage than the political party you don't happen to agree with is?


You bring it up again and again and again. It doesn't matter what the thread is about you seem compelled to try to make people feel like failures if they're not able to control their debt and spending as well as you apparently NOW do.

But everyone's circumstances are different and they may not be able to do it right now. Especially on this board since I think a lot of drivers are doing this because they have no other choice in the immediate future.

Lecturing them, even if they have made mistakes, is just rubbing salt in the wound. And the way you come across is as if you you have no inkling what others may be dealing with in their lives that makes it impossible to do things exactly the way you think they should.

It's a bit like someone in a fertile valley telling the person in the desert that they need to do a better job sowing their seeds so their crop will grow. Not everyone has good soil and rain. From your posts, you don't seem to get that. Your "solution" may include good advice, but it's too simplistic and it seems to "blame the victim" if they don't follow it. Even if they can't.


----------



## Cocobird

Nicholas R Bourke said:


> A favor maybe I just wanted to make some money and have something to do at the same time.


Sitting at home and masterbating to Whoopi Goldberg is probably more productive than driving for UBER


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Cocobird said:


> Sitting at home and masterbating to Whoopi Goldberg is probably more productive than driving for UBER


Yuck!
Im gonna be a monk for at least 3 days now.


----------



## negeorgia

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You bring it up again and again and again. It doesn't matter what the thread is about you seem compelled to try to make people feel like failures if they're not able to control their debt and spending as well as you apparently NOW do.
> 
> But everyone's circumstances are different and they may not be able to do it right now. Especially on this board since I think a lot of drivers are doing this because they have no other choice in the immediate future.
> 
> Lecturing them, even if they have made mistakes, is just rubbing salt in the wound. And the way you come across is as if you you have no inkling what others may be dealing with in their lives that makes it impossible to do things exactly the way you think they should.
> 
> It's a bit like someone in a fertile valley telling the person in the desert that they need to do a better job sowing their seeds so their crop will grow. Not everyone has good soil and rain. From your posts, you don't seem to get that. Your "solution" may include good advice, but it's too simplistic and it seems to "blame the victim" if they don't follow it. Even if they can't.


I have 22 years experience with living paycheck to paycheck. My communications skills are not the best and I am putting forth an effort at improving them. Thank you for taking the time to assist. I understand financial pressure. I am new to financial peace. Find someone that can explain things in ways that make a difference. Help for today and hope for tomorrow.


----------



## Cocobird

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yuck!
> Im gonna be a monk for at least 3 days now.


But AMAHRITE?


----------



## wk1102

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yuck!
> Im gonna be a monk for at least 3 days now.


Once, I used rosie o'donnell .... :/

True story


----------



## DriverX

stuber said:


> Just steal someone else's identity. There's no fingerprint check. So they have no way to know who YOU actually are.


right but that's the same for most jobs.


----------



## DriverX

NWAüber said:


> Nicholas R Bourke Is not being completely forthcoming to you all. His arrest, on November 5th 2013, was for the following: Resisting an officer without violence to his/her person, resisting - opposing retail merchant, and petit theft.
> 
> http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Nicholas_Bourke_14368516/


NICE DOX JOB


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

wk1102 said:


> Once, I used rosie o'donnell .... :/
> 
> True story


Dont get me wrong, i can get excited by high end bass guitars or motorcycles.


----------



## shiftydrake

Hey original poster if you haven't figured it out EVERYONE thinks you're an idiot and it's all your fault for actually posting your entire story then in following up posts you actually stated you wanted to buy a nice car TO Uber and I say how much of an idiot are you? Did you pay attention to math in high school? We're you born without common sense? Stay at your so. Called better job and just stop responding to these posts next thing you know he will start acting big and bad and threatening other people with "tough" words behind a screen just let me get my popcorn before you start so i can enjoy reading this post any further


----------



## Uberweekenddude

You sort of look like a rapist LOL


----------



## Yma

negeorgia said:


> Just in case anyone did not know, 'holier than thou' is when confused people quote the Bible without knowing it. (Isaiah 65:5)


Bible haha I believe in everything I just don't think billions of people could be wrong which would be any other opposing religion. I think of it this way if life exits it is indestructible lives forever and knows everything there ever was and ever could be. I am sorry but that would be the most boring thing I could imagine I would rather live in a world like this where anything could be possible. Sure when someone dies they go to heaven Buddha etc its just better than boredom and when that is all over lets be new again.


----------



## Yma

shiftydrake said:


> Hey original poster if you haven't figured it out EVERYONE thinks you're an idiot and it's all your fault for actually posting your entire story then in following up posts you actually stated you wanted to buy a nice car TO Uber and I say how much of an idiot are you? Did you pay attention to math in high school? We're you born without common sense? Stay at your so. Called better job and just stop responding to these posts next thing you know he will start acting big and bad and threatening other people with "tough" words behind a screen just let me get my popcorn before you start so i can enjoy reading this post any further


Not true there are people on here that do not think I am an idiot. I am not one to question grammar, but if you are trying to make someone look dumb don't type like an idiot. Read the instructions on the popcorn or you may end up burning it.


----------



## Yma

Uberweekenddude said:


> You sort of look like a rapist LOL


I like Uberweekenddude he is funny I too will now spit beer all over my screen.


----------



## Yma

Lyle said:


> Might have been the resisting arrest charges,


I was charged with petite theft and resisting arrest without harm. Resisting arrest without harm is basically; I argued and did not want to go to jail who would in this scenario. All charges where dropped except the petite theft anyway.


----------



## Yma

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yuck!
> Im gonna be a monk for at least 3 days now.


I will also join you and be a Monk for three days.


----------



## UberJag

You should check your record. There may be something on there that you are not aware of. With all the identity theft going on it wouldn't surprise me. Someone could have used your info when they committed a crime.


----------



## Yma

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You bring it up again and again and again. It doesn't matter what the thread is about you seem compelled to try to make people feel like failures if they're not able to control their debt and spending as well as you apparently NOW do.
> 
> But everyone's circumstances are different and they may not be able to do it right now. Especially on this board since I think a lot of drivers are doing this because they have no other choice in the immediate future.
> 
> Lecturing them, even if they have made mistakes, is just rubbing salt in the wound. And the way you come across is as if you you have no inkling what others may be dealing with in their lives that makes it impossible to do things exactly the way you think they should.
> 
> It's a bit like someone in a fertile valley telling the person in the desert that they need to do a better job sowing their seeds so their crop will grow. Not everyone has good soil and rain. From your posts, you don't seem to get that. Your "solution" may include good advice, but it's too simplistic and it seems to "blame the victim" if they don't follow it. Even if they can't.


It's true what you said opportunities are not equal. People raised in wealthier families just have more opportunity they have the connections they can always work for mom or dad until that golden opportunity comes up and of course go to a good school. There is more correlation between poor parents equals poor children then any other characteristic whether it be racial or religious. Oboma's children are not likely at all to be poor they have a far better chance at success than some white kid raised in a trailer park.


----------



## Yma

tbob1 said:


> Wait a minute....you went to court and were found guilty? Holy shit! It should only have been a crime if you walked out of the store without paying or stuck the can down your pants. You need a new lawyer!
> 
> Dude..you opened yourself up to ridicule when you said you were in a Walmart wearing a Target shirt. Personally I think there is more to the story than you were arrested for just drinking a soda. But what do I know? I'm just a fat slob eating free Uber Pizza that you could have delivered if you weren't such a putz!


Got to hand it to you at least your ridicule makes sense. Fair warning to all don't go to Walmart wearing Target clothes and do anything you could get in trouble for. I think I ate and drank things in stores for hmm 25 years or so nothing happened until that day.


----------



## Yma

JaredJ said:


> I'll grab a carrot juice in trader Joes and drink it while I shop. Zero fks. Never been called out on it but I'm 6'1 and white and don't work at Target. All lives matter.


You probably will never be called out for it I have never even met or heard about anyone else that this has happened to as well. If only I was that lucky with lottery numbers.


----------



## Yma

KMANDERSON said:


> Hold on you bought a nice car to uber in.


It was my fist week working at Target I was well absent for two days not good. I went and applied for more jobs I am working in education now I finally get to use my degree. I guess there is a silver lining here. I might still be working at Target right now if all this did not happen.


----------



## negeorgia

Yma said:


> It's true what you said opportunities are not equal. People raised in wealthier families just have more opportunity they have the connections they can always work for mom or dad until that golden opportunity comes up and of course go to a good school. There is more correlation between poor parents equals poor children then any other characteristic whether it be racial or religious. Oboma's children are not likely at all to be poor they have a far better chance at success than some white kid raised in a trailer park.


You are so right. Everyone should just vote for the presidential candidate that they think will make their life better and ignore the things that they could actually do to make their life better.


----------



## Uberchampion

KMANDERSON said:


> Maybe hillary will make bill the vice president


Maybe Trump will make OP vice president?


----------



## McLovin

Next time you get approached for drinking a soda in a store, throw yourself on the floor and act like you're going into diabetic shock. Escape after you get stretchered out by first aid.


----------



## Digits




----------



## shiftydrake

I know how he was calling me an idiot because I didn't use paragraphs? Please I didn't post on here about trying to work for Uber and turned down because of my record........"here's your sign"


----------



## SumGuy

Yma said:


> It was my fist week working at Target I was well absent for two days not good. I went and applied for more jobs I am working in education now I finally get to use my degree. I guess there is a silver lining here. I might still be working at Target right now if all this did not happen.


Use your degree? You said you were a bus driver...Also, those charges are still on your record until expunged dropped or not.


----------



## Realityshark

LOL


----------



## sammy44

stuber said:


> Just steal someone else's identity. There's no fingerprint check. So they have no way to know who YOU actually are.


i once asked a uber driver why he didnt look like the one in the picture, he did not answer.


----------



## steel108

Yma said:


> If you were paying any attention I don't care if people make fun of me bottom line I know what happened I don't have to defend myself. Police are not perfect no one is police have the power and people with power can abuse it. Should it have happened the way it did no I think not and peoples refusal on here to believe it could not actually happen supports me so go ahead refuse this could happen. It did nothing anyone can say can change facts. Go ahead deny this could not happen you support my claim it was an injustice so much so that it is almost unbelievable.


For someone who doesn't care, you sure seem to be spending a ton of time responding to people telling them that you don't care LOL. Well, good luck with the job search convict. It's going to be tough, if Uber won't let you drive for them, I doubt anyone else would give you a job LOL


----------



## steel108

Yma said:


> Not true there are people on here that do not think I am an idiot. I am not one to question grammar, but if you are trying to make someone look dumb don't type like an idiot. Read the instructions on the popcorn or you may end up burning it.


I don't know anyone on this forum that doesn't think you are idiot. Considering the fact that you are indeed a massive idiot, a person coming to any other conclusion would be illogical.


----------



## ATL2SD

steel108 said:


> Well, good luck with the job search convict.


Lol! Funny thread!


----------



## steel108

Yma said:


> It was my fist week working at Target I was well absent for two days not good. I went and applied for more jobs I am working in education now I finally get to use my degree. I guess there is a silver lining here. I might still be working at Target right now if all this did not happen.


If you are an educator than an atomic bomb needs to be dropped on where you work; I call BS, there's zero chance you are employed... who would hire a convict? Especially a convict that lacks basic intelligence (using your real name to sign up for a forum, stealing from Walmart while wearing a Target uniform, etc.... way too much to list).

Why did you change your forum name, I thought you said it didn't matter. You ridiculed forum members for pointing it out and now you changed it.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Yma said:


> Not true there are people on here that do not think I am an idiot. I am not one to question grammar, but if you are trying to make someone look dumb don't type like an idiot. Read the instructions on the popcorn or you may end up burning it.


The pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## SumGuy

steel108 said:


> If you are an educator than an atomic bomb needs to be dropped on where you work; I call BS, there's zero chance you are employed... who would hire a convict? Especially a convict that lacks basic intelligence (using your real name to sign up for a forum, stealing from Walmart while wearing a Target uniform, etc.... way too much to list).
> 
> Why did you change your forum name, I thought you said it didn't matter. You ridiculed forum members for pointing it out and now you changed it.


He drives a school bus...


----------



## Yma

Yma said:


> You probably will never be called out for it I have never even met or heard about anyone else that this has happened to as well. If only I was that lucky with lottery numbers.


I went to the courthouse in my town turns out I was never even found guilty on any of the charges they were all dropped. Unfortunately, it is all still on my record more or less they are just records that I was put in jail for something did not want to go with the police etc. Background checks are very non descriptive. My background checks simply says petite theft nothing about whether or not I was found guilty or not so I will still have to get it expunged. I also found out you can only get one thing expunged in your lifetime I am not worried I try to live an honest life I am sure I will never get charged for anything again.


----------



## Yma

SumGuy said:


> He drives a school bus...


All I do with my kids is believe in them you would be surprised how many children don't have anyone who believes they can do something. Why did I use my real name? I trust people enough said the media would like to make everyone believe everyone is out to get you, but I have found that most people given a chance are pretty decent. The world is primarily filled with good people I will always believe that.


----------



## Yma

steel108 said:


> If you are an educator than an atomic bomb needs to be dropped on where you work; I call BS, there's zero chance you are employed... who would hire a convict? Especially a convict that lacks basic intelligence (using your real name to sign up for a forum, stealing from Walmart while wearing a Target uniform, etc.... way too much to list).
> 
> Why did you change your forum name, I thought you said it didn't matter. You ridiculed forum members for pointing it out and now you changed it.


If my forum name has changed it is because someone wrote them and asked them to change it. Thank you whoever for looking out I appreciate the thought.

Believe it or not I have been sent many private messages about how much people can not stand people who just like to bash people. Sure they don't want to post on here in fear of people like you. You are just an immature person who has no life. If your aim is to actually hurt me you have failed miserably. You just look like a fool to me. And to prove it you go around looking up personal information on someone digging and searching because you can't even win an argument. I don't even care who you are.


----------



## Yma

Older Chauffeur said:


> The pot calling the kettle black?


Using a lame cliche to prove a point lol. Minus 10 points.


----------



## Yma

McLovin said:


> Next time you get approached for drinking a soda in a store, throw yourself on the floor and act like you're going into diabetic shock. Escape after you get stretchered out by first aid.


Lol not a bad idea should have thought of that.


----------



## Yma

Digits said:


> View attachment 31323


Omg boob now that is so true daddy can't do anything at that moment.


----------



## tohunt4me

Teksaz said:


> So it's my fault that WalMart employees incompetent cashiers that don't scan the case of water in the bottom of the basket and we walk out without paying for it? (It's happened on several occasions) Do I need to be on the lookout for such unemployable people to make sure that they catch everything? Should I get behind the register and do her job for her while she bags my groceries?
> 
> Hey, I don't steal and never have but I'm not going to spend $200.00 on groceries and double check the cashier. If that's considered theft then that's a WalMart problem.


Not your fault the $7.99 scanner price got stuck on that 72" Sony LCD t.v. either !


----------



## Huberis

steel108 said:


> Meh, I don't believe your story. Felons are allowed to work for Uber. ZERO percent chance you get rejected for that. You are a pedophile, rapist, or have an atrocious driving record.


His story is likely to be accurate. I know of a guy who was initially turned down by Kalanick due to similar reasons. He hadn't returned a DVD tape to a local rental store and was reported for theft of service. He was initially turned down and later approved, I never asked him what he had to do in between to clear things up.

My guess is Uber fears a potential con artist. They want to be on the giving end of any con. Just a guess.


----------



## Yma

sammy44 said:


> i once asked a uber driver why he didnt look like the one in the picture, he did not answer.


I will just wait the four months after I get this stuff removed from my record.


----------



## tohunt4me

Yma said:


> Everything you said was true unfortunately I did not know I had to have intent until after I was released the next day it was all done already. I did not have a lawyer I was making almost no money at the time I just could not afford anything. If I knew they had to prove intent at the time I would have fought it in court, but I did not at the time I just wanted to get out of jail it is terrible in there. I don't know how people keep doing stuff that puts them back in there one day was enough for me.


No no no no nooooo !

You PAY for the soda.

Then drop 9 diamond rings in it at jewelry Dept.

Then smile and show your receipt for the soda while sipping it on the way out !


----------



## Yma

tohunt4me said:


> Not your fault the $7.99 scanner price got stuck on that 72" Sony LCD t.v. either !


After talking to my case worker at the courthouse this kind of stuff seems to only happen at Walmart. She told me that almost all the stuff like I came in with happens at Walmart. Any other store all they say is oh you have an unpaid item in your cart then you go back and pay for it. Or in my case you forgot to put your soda on the convener belt. No not Walmart they just tackle you after you swipe your credit card.


----------



## Yma

tohunt4me said:


> No no no no nooooo !
> 
> You PAY for the soda.
> 
> Then drop 9 diamond rings in it at jewelry Dept.
> 
> Then smile and show your receipt for the soda while sipping it on the way out !


I go in Walmart now get stuff to eat I like walking around eating things and wait in line and pay for them now before I eat or drink anything I do this at all stores now. I just can't wait until I get tackled again so I can throw that receipt in their face has not happened yet.


----------



## Yma

Huberis said:


> His story is likely to be accurate. I know of a guy who was initially turned down by Kalanick due to similar reasons. He hadn't returned a DVD tape to a local rental store and was reported for theft of service. He was initially turned down and later approved, I never asked him what he had to do in between to clear things up.
> 
> My guess is Uber fears a potential con artist. They want to be on the giving end of any con. Just a guess.


My story is accurate some weirdo went out of there way to prove it already to try and humiliate me. Admin on this site already deleted all of it.


----------



## Yma

Huberis said:


> His story is likely to be accurate. I know of a guy who was initially turned down by Kalanick due to similar reasons. He hadn't returned a DVD tape to a local rental store and was reported for theft of service. He was initially turned down and later approved, I never asked him what he had to do in between to clear things up.
> 
> My guess is Uber fears a potential con artist. They want to be on the giving end of any con. Just a guess.


The original problem of this post was the fact that you can not even talk to a real person at Uber I have proof now from the courthouse that all of these cases were dropped and that I was not even found guilty of anything. It just simply shows up on background checks stating the day I was arrested and what I was brought in for the background checks don't say if the charges were dropped or not which they were.


----------



## Yma

sammy44 said:


> i once asked a uber driver why he didnt look like the one in the picture, he did not answer.


Lol I bet you could load a fake ID (or of somebody else) with your picture on it and get away with it. You can not even contact Uber no way they are really even checking for anything like that.


----------



## Yma

Lol my name is YMA now who knew. When did that happen.


----------



## Yma

Thanks silent supporters.


----------



## JMBF831

Okay...

So what did you really do? lol


----------



## Yma

Just what I said forgot to pay for a soda in checkout well forgot to put it on the convener belt it was sitting in that baby carriage thing and then bam. If you want proof go to a courthouse expoungment office like I did they are tired of people coming in for exactly what I came in for or for many many other silly reasons. The person I went to actually said she would never even go to Walmart in fear of getting charges for something ridiculous. I avoided Walmart for six months. I did some calculations I have spent over a half a million dollars at Walmart throughout the course of my life and they cant pardon my for not putting a soda on a convener belt screw them. Of course I was charged for resisting they would not just let me pay for the thing and leave completely crazy. I think I am now committed to never going to Walmart again. It might not be the same in every city, but it is in mine and the particular Walmart I went to is one of the worst. My charges could have been much worse they were trying to goad me into a fight the whole time and I am glad I didn't then I may have been charged with assault as well. Try to be in a room with 6 people screaming you a liar and a thief for thirty minutes cutting you of and not listening to a single thing you say and see how calm you remain. Like I mentioned I did not have much money at the time I found a rollback price drink for under a dollar who in their right mind would find a discounted drink if their intent was on stealing it. 

Its funny on here this type of thing happens at Wal-mart all the time. Cyberbullies online are so intent on bashing people they would even defend Wal-Mart to do it that is why everything anyone has said negative about me on here just makes me laugh.


----------



## Young_Detroiter

To summarize, he tried to steal a pop from Walmart and then the workers called the police. He then argued with the officer enough to the point where the officer threatened to arrest him him if he didnt stop. He continued to complain and the officer arrested him at which point he resisted and got hit with resisting arrest for petit theft. He then came on here and lied about the whole thing saying that Walmart employee tackled him for taking a drink of a pop while in line to pay for it all because he came in wearing his work shirt from Target.

Oh and also has a college degree, is a teacher, weighs 180 and can bench press 280, can pick up any girl he pleases at any time, drives a school bus, bought a new car just for uber, and now apparently is close to a millionaire. The end. I couldn't even make this stuff up if I tried!


----------



## ATL2SD

Jonde0520 said:


> To summarize, he tried to steal a pop from Walmart and then the workers called the police. He then argued with the officer enough to the point where the officer threatened to arrest him him if he didnt stop. He continued to complain and the officer arrested him at which point he resisted and got hit with resisting arrest for petit theft. He then came on here and lied about the whole thing saying that Walmart employee tackled him for taking a drink of a pop while in line to pay for it all because he came in wearing his work shirt from Target.
> 
> Oh and also has a college degree, is a teacher, weighs 180 and can bench press 280, can pick up any girl he pleases at any time, drives a school bus, bought a new car just for uber, and now apparently is close to a millionaire. The end. I couldn't even make this stuff up if I tried!


......and to top it off, he can't drive for Uber but has a 10 page thread on an Uber driver forum.


----------



## SumGuy

Things keep changing...


----------



## EX_

ATL2SD said:


> ......and to top it off, he can't drive for Uber but has a 10 page thread on an Uber driver forum.


You win sir.


----------



## ABC123DEF

This thread is STILL going on!?


----------



## SumGuy

Were you able to see a mental health professional regarding all of this?


----------



## Yma

Jonde0520 said:


> To summarize, he tried to steal a pop from Walmart and then the workers called the police. He then argued with the officer enough to the point where the officer threatened to arrest him him if he didnt stop. He continued to complain and the officer arrested him at which point he resisted and got hit with resisting arrest for petit theft. He then came on here and lied about the whole thing saying that Walmart employee tackled him for taking a drink of a pop while in line to pay for it all because he came in wearing his work shirt from Target.
> 
> Oh and also has a college degree, is a teacher, weighs 180 and can bench press 280, can pick up any girl he pleases at any time, drives a school bus, bought a new car just for uber, and now apparently is close to a millionaire. The end. I couldn't even make this stuff up if I tried!


Almost any reasonable person in America makes well over a million dollars in the span of their lifetime. I did not try to steal anything this type of thing happens often. I am just going to let you go lol I have already got three messages now about how dumb you sound and I am sure more are coming. I practically have my own side forum going on about how much people can't stand people who ridicule people on these posts. Live a life stop trying to make other peoples worse.


----------



## Yma

SumGuy said:


> Were you able to see a mental health professional regarding all of this?


No but you obviously need to go see one. Yes we are all laughing at you man.


----------



## shiftydrake

And jonde0520 you forgot he said he was EX Marine and cop arrested him cuz cop was Army.................and so these are the days of our LIES he just keeps digging and digging........... Here's your sign


----------



## SumGuy

Yma said:


> No but you obviously need to go see one. Yes we are all laughing at you man.


lol. I think you should. I would never let kids in a bus with you.


----------



## shiftydrake

Wait I know he will respond just wait for it..............................


----------



## SumGuy

When he said "we are all laughing" he meant the many personalities.


----------



## shiftydrake

Either him or one of his numerous personalities will post something


----------



## Yma

shiftydrake said:


> And jonde0520 you forgot he said he was EX Marine and cop arrested him cuz cop was Army


You are so right cops have never done anything in this country because they were of a different race or religion or for some other questionable reason. Police are all perfect lol. I would say most police are strait up honorable people but some are just bullies with badges. If you guys put in EX Marine even though I never said that how is that an insult to me? I suppose I could just add things to anything on here anyone else says and make fun of it as if you said it... lol wait that would make me look dumb.


----------



## Yma

Can any of you one here guess which one of the people that insults me the most is actually a supporter in the background? Someone asked me to ask the question, but I admit it is funny. He thinks this could go on to 20 pages I don't I think this is about done.


----------



## SumGuy

Yma said:


> I would agree that is what I expected to happen. I even told the Walmart people to get the police I thought they would have had more sense I was mistaken. Do I ever wish he said just let him pay for it and be done. The cop did not like me had something against people from the Marines since he has in the Army. It was just a string of ridiculous situations. I mean if I had a video of all that happened it be a hit on you tube at the very least.
> 
> Walmart guy tackling some guy with no warning drinking a soda if I saw it I might laugh now.


----------



## shiftydrake

You already ARE looking dumb and what I said earlier is if you served you would be a FORMER Marine NEVER an Ex Marine but then again IF you even served you already know that


----------



## Young_Detroiter

Yma said:


> Almost any reasonable person in America makes well over a million dollars in the span of their lifetime.


Yes, and according to you they spend over half of that at Walmart, which after taxes is more like 75% of their total take home pay. Plus that is over a lifetime. You look closer to 25 or so. So much fail in a single thread...


----------



## Yma

shiftydrake said:


> You already ARE looking dumb and what I said earlier is if you served you would be a FORMER Marine NEVER an Ex Marine but then again IF you even served you already know that


All I ever said was I was in the Marines other people on here added everything else. People on here are trying to make fun of me for fictions they made up as if I would even be bothered by that. Police are all flawless and of course so are Walmart employees any idiot would say that statement was completely false in a normal setting. However, if it can make fun of someone online even impossible things become undeniable truths. So for the sake of this particular forum Walmart employees and Police can do no wrong. Only the person people are making fun of can be wrong lol.

You guys all forget it happened to me I know what happened anything you guys say can not change that. So yes you all look like a bunch of idiots to me. Lets get on the computer and try to make people feel bad that is a good use of my time what a bunch of losers.

You guys are not getting to me but you keep trying anyway that's why this is all so funny.

I have a feeling that some of you would actually get off online making adults or even children cry who knows it is all very sad.

So ya if I can distract some of you for a little while I am doing someone else a favor.


----------



## Greguzzi

Yma said:


> A favor maybe I just wanted to make some money and have something to do at the same time.


Something to do is doable. Making good money, not so much. Run away.


----------



## Huberis

Yma said:


> you can not even talk to a real person at Uber


That is accurate. That said, Uber is a company that does nothing but churn through people. They have hundreds of thousands of drivers, they would like to have more. They wish to manage it all by remote control. Your circumstances is probably beyond their concern and ability to make exceptions. They will take you in the future, churn through you, grind you up and spit you up like everyone else, but it will be on their time schedule, not yours.

Like you said, you just need to wait it out. What I'm not sure of is why you would wish to do so. What are the rates in Jacksonville? Many Florida markets have had horrible rates for quite a while.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

KMANDERSON said:


> Yeap if you went in the store with shotgun.You would already have 60 trip bye now.working toward your fuel card


Grins....the fuel card is like having an Amex Black.....Chicks dig it!!!!....Go into that sketch Village Pantry.....wave that bad boy around and soon a crack ***** will let you buy her a smoothy!!! Rideshare has it's privileges ya know!!!


----------



## HansGr.Uber

You're not making a great case for yourself by replying to every negative comment in this thread! Cool heads prevail in the Uberverse. (not really, actually... but it might help in future!)


----------



## Uberchampion

We all keep feeding the troll.....hahahahahhahahahahah.

It's this ******edness that lead us all to driving for Uber.


----------



## HansGr.Uber

LOL yes it's very telling!


----------



## steel108

ABC123DEF said:


> This thread is STILL going on!?


He keeps giving us gold; this has to be in my Top 5 threads on UP. OP's level of incompetence is staggering. I am convinced that Yma is just troll account of Optimus Uber to give the folks of this forum a good laugh.


----------



## Young_Detroiter

One couldn't troll this good if they tried!


----------



## Yma

Huberis said:


> That is accurate. That said, Uber is a company that does nothing but churn through people. They have hundreds of thousands of drivers, they would like to have more. They wish to manage it all by remote control. Your circumstances is probably beyond their concern and ability to make exceptions. They will take you in the future, churn through you, grind you up and spit you up like everyone else, but it will be on their time schedule, not yours.
> 
> Like you said, you just need to wait it out. What I'm not sure of is why you would wish to do so. What are the rates in Jacksonville? Many Florida markets have had horrible rates for quite a while.


They are good enough to just make some extra money when you are bored. I have proof now that all my charges were dropped, but like you said it is impossible to even get a hold of Uber to tell them this. I am a law abiding citizen once I get this thing expunged I will not have anything to worry about.


----------



## Yma

steel108 said:


> He keeps giving us gold; this has to be in my Top 5 threads on UP. OP's level of incompetence is staggering. I am convinced that Yma is just troll account of Optimus Uber to give the folks of this forum a good laugh.


Thanks for the complement. If you actually look though all this me and others would agree on one thing at least I come up with original stuff to say. People trying to bash me on here keep repeating the same thing hoping it will have a different effect. Lol some of them might as well call call me a poopy poopo head at least they would not be repeating themselves or others.

I used my name whatever I obviously am not someone who even goes online all that much. But these so called expert bloggers can't seem to win a single argument I laugh and so do many others.


----------



## Yma

Jonde0520 said:


> One couldn't troll this good if they tried!


Ok that comment made me laugh as well.


----------



## Yma

steel108 said:


> He keeps giving us gold; this has to be in my Top 5 threads on UP. OP's level of incompetence is staggering. I am convinced that Yma is just troll account of Optimus Uber to give the folks of this forum a good laugh.


Sorry 9.3 you have not said a single intelligent thing this whole time. I am glad you are amused (wink wink).


----------



## Yma

Whatever its Friday I am out. Time to get ready.


----------



## Yma

Jonde0520 said:


> Yes, and according to you they spend over half of that at Walmart, which after taxes is more like 75% of their total take home pay. Plus that is over a lifetime. You look closer to 25 or so. So much fail in a single thread...


I will actually be 40 next year and my picture is less than a year old thanks. I start out every day taking my vitamins some yams v8 juice blueberries a piece of dark chocolate and some whey protein all of which is either an antioxidant or has resveratrol in it which research has shown to help you body retain telomeres. Plus I exercise something must be working. The downside is it is awkward to date girls my age as they all look much older than me. Yes people check my Id in stores and are always saying things like Omg your older than me what?!?


----------



## Yma

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Grins....the fuel card is like having an Amex Black.....Chicks dig it!!!!....Go into that sketch Village Pantry.....wave that bad boy around and soon a crack ***** will let you buy her a smoothy!!! Rideshare has it's privileges ya know!!!


I want that fuel card I have a Prius that would be like 4 months of gas. There is an art walk in my town where many many hippie like people hang out and just Uber around all day and they love cars like the Prius.


----------



## Yma

HansGr.Uber said:


> LOL yes it's very telling!


Yes very telling indeed. Several people talk to me in private who watch threads and know a few people on here go around insulting people more or less saying the same garbage that they are attacking me with. I am not phased by it I respond they are actually looking like the idiots this time haha.

This thread could have been so simple.

Could have gone like this:

This is how you actually get in contact with Uber blah blah blah.

Walmart sucks don't ever go back.

Oh and to add my city has one of the highest death rates for pedestrians in the country. Yes our police are idiots. When someone hits someone the police come along and almost always defend the driver it does not matter if the guy had a walk sign or the driver had a stop sign. The police in my city seem to be convinced that pedestrians are at fault. I am from New York if there is a Walk sign or a stop or yield sign you can simply walk across the street enough said the cars actually stop where I live they do not. With stores especially Walmart the police hardly pay attention to the customer so yes people can just get harassed and thrown in jail where I live.


----------



## UberKim

Yma said:


> Lawyers are expensive and I did not have a lot of money at the time. I could have represented myself, but got scared. Where I am they send all the silly little crimes like mine to jail we sit there over night and have a big court meeting thing in the morning. They told me to plead guilty or no contest and told me if I said not guilty I could be put in jail for up to two years. So my choices were no contest and get out of jail today or say not guilty which I was not I looked it up after you need intent to be a thief. So no you can not go to jail in a legal seance for the waters on the bottom of you cart unless they can prove you intended to steal them.
> 
> I was still intent to say not guilty and plead my case but I was number 72 out of 100 inmates and all the people before me said guilty or no contest I wusses out and said no contest so the charge stuck. Group think can be overpowering if I was alone in there I would have plead not guilty.


You mentioned that you often ate or drank stuff as you walked around the store shopping. It's called "browsing". Poor people and homeless people do it cause they're hungry or cheap, and stores don't like it and frown upon it. Most likely they noticed you doing it numerous times, and decided it was enough and brought the hammer down. admit it--you weren't going to pay, and you did it many time s before.


----------



## Yma

Uberchampion said:


> We all keep feeding the troll.....hahahahahhahahahahah.
> 
> It's this ******edness that lead us all to driving for Uber.


If my goal is to keep people talking I have won hands down no matter what anyone says. In fact if I do come across as a moron to some people it helps my goal because they just have to respond lol.


----------



## Yma

Huberis said:


> That is accurate. That said, Uber is a company that does nothing but churn through people. They have hundreds of thousands of drivers, they would like to have more. They wish to manage it all by remote control. Your circumstances is probably beyond their concern and ability to make exceptions. They will take you in the future, churn through you, grind you up and spit you up like everyone else, but it will be on their time schedule, not yours.
> 
> Like you said, you just need to wait it out. What I'm not sure of is why you would wish to do so. What are the rates in Jacksonville? Many Florida markets have had horrible rates for quite a while.


I am just going to wait. There is good that came out of all of this though. I did not even know about expungement before I had this problem. sSo now I can get this silly thing out of my record. I also found out all the cases of me were dropped. It is more or less shows up on record checks stating that I was put in jail that day for that reason, but the records on these simple record checks fail to note that I was not even found guilty of anything.


----------



## Yma

shiftydrake said:


> Either him or one of his numerous personalities will post something


lol shiftydrake you are by far the dumbest person on here at least sum guy says new insults you just kind of repeat what other people say and ad CAPS repeating messages others have said. If you are some special needs student somewhere I apologize.


----------



## UberKim

Yma said:


> If my goal is to keep people talking I have won hands down no matter what anyone says. In fact if I do come across as a moron to some people it helps my goal because they just have to respond lol.


we like talking to morons. It makes us feel good about ourselves


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

What this thread has taught me:
Walmart still sucks
Once a Marine, always a Marine
Uber still sucks
Dont use your real name
Basically, no new information


----------



## Yma

UberKim said:


> You mentioned that you often ate or drank stuff as you walked around the store shopping. It's called "browsing". Poor people and homeless people do it cause they're hungry or cheap, and stores don't like it and frown upon it. Most likely they noticed you doing it numerous times, and decided it was enough and brought the hammer down. admit it--you weren't going to pay, and you did it many time s before.


Yes I did this almost every time I went to this particular Walmart and you are right stores do not like it. As far as paying for it goes I paid for my stuff every time this soda was no different. Then again a lot of the time I just went to McDonald's which is in the store. They could have simply told me I could get in trouble for it I would not have done it again. As I mentioned earlier Walmart started selling sodas in vending machines in the entrances to the stores for 50 cents now it no longer even makes sense to not buy one there. I am sure the 50 cent sodas are meant to control browsing.


----------



## Yma

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What this thread has taught me:
> Walmart still sucks
> Once a Marine, always a Marine
> Uber still sucks
> Dont use your real name
> Basically, no new information


That is more or less the whole post lol.


----------



## Yma

I think it is funny how all of the sudden the only people trying to make fun are new members or members with no information in their profiles. Seems to me some people might have thought oh maybe I do look dumb on here and switched accounts haha.


----------



## Young_Detroiter

Yma said:


> I think it is funny how all of the sudden the only people trying to make fun are new members or members with no information in their profiles. Seems to me some people might have thought oh maybe I do look dumb on here and switched accounts haha.


I can promise you that is not the case. Most of us here understand the difference between petty theft and resisting arrest. Also, none of us have bragged about weight and their bench press max, how many girls they pick up, falsified our arrest records, tried to steal a pop from Walmart, bragged about stolen Valor from true heroes (you claimed to be an ex marine, whatever that is), claimed to have a degree and said you were a teacher when in reality were a bus driver..... I could go on and on buddy.


----------



## Greguzzi

Yma said:


> They are good enough to just make some extra money when you are bored. I have proof now that all my charges were dropped, but like you said it is impossible to even get a hold of Uber to tell them this. I am a law abiding citizen once I get this thing expunged I will not have anything to worry about.


Something to do while you are bored? Get a girlfriend or a hobby. Or volunteer time at a food bank or a suicide hotline. At least then you are just not making money, versus losing money as you likely will with Uber.

Why would anyone stress so much about being "approved" for the "opportunity" to make another man a billionaire while destroying your car and taking all the risks to make sub-minimum wage driving entitled strangers around?

Don't be an idiot. Find something constructive to do with your boredom.


----------



## Yma

Jonde0520 said:


> I can promise you that is not the case. Most of us here understand the difference between petty theft and resisting arrest. Also, none of us have bragged about weight and their bench press max, how many girls they pick up, falsified our arrest records, tried to steal a pop from Walmart, bragged about stolen Valor from true heroes (you claimed to be an ex marine, whatever that is), claimed to have a degree and said you were a teacher when in reality were a bus driver..... I could go on and on buddy.


Substitute teacher still counts and I actually had a 4.0 in college. Most of the stuff you just said is just garbage others of said once again having no effect on me whatsoever.


----------



## Yma

Greguzzi said:


> Something to do while you are bored? Get a girlfriend or a hobby. Or volunteer time at a food bank or a suicide hotline. At least then you are just not making money, versus losing money as you likely will with Uber.
> 
> Why would anyone stress so much about being "approved" for the "opportunity" to make another man a billionaire while destroying your car and taking all the risks to make sub-minimum wage driving entitled strangers around?
> 
> Don't be an idiot. Find something constructive to do with your boredom.


I am only responding to people nothing more. I have actually volunteered at food banks many times. I am not stressed about Uber I just find that it is funny how hard it is to talk to an actual person at Uber. Your the one wasting your time trying to pick on people online after this you will never even see me on another post again, but you will still be around trying to find people to make fun of I am not the loser here.

Sure I spent some time on here, but I do not sit at my computer much otherwise lol I only even log on to Facebook about once a month.

I have a girlfriend and well probably borderline too many hobbies I like to keep busy.


----------



## Greguzzi

Yma said:


> I am only responding to people nothing more. I have actually volunteered at food banks many times. I am not stressed about Uber I just find that it is funny how hard it is to talk to an actual person at Uber. Your the one wasting your time trying to pick on people online after this you will never even see me on another post again, but you will still be around trying to find people to make fun of I am not the loser here.
> 
> Sure I spent some time on here, but I do not sit at my computer much otherwise lol I only even log on to Facebook about once a month.
> 
> I have a girlfriend and well probably borderline too many hobbies I like to keep busy.


You got a 4.0 average in college and do not know the difference between "your" and "you're," even when you use the word twice in one sentence?









I'm not picking on you. I am giving you the advice you need to hear. When I decide to pick on you there will be no mistaking it.

You act stressed. Really, you do. And, yes, it is very difficult to find a real person at Uber. Go volunteer somewhere or take your girl out somewhere nice. Uber is the worst thing you could do for yourself.


----------



## Yma

Haha resorting to simple grammar mistake insults now how lame. Raise the flag buddy you can think you have accomplished something here you have not. You read through 13 pages of stuff just to insult someone only validated my point sorry. Once again I am glad I am distracting you from people you may hurt with your nonsense.


----------



## Greguzzi

Yma said:


> Haha resorting to simple grammar mistake insults now how lame. Raise the flag buddy you can think you have accomplished something here you have not. You read through 13 pages of stuff just to insult someone only validated my point sorry. Once again I am glad I am distracting you from people you may hurt with your nonsense.


You bragged about your 4.0, dear boy. I therefore assumed you were educated and should know better. Clearly, that was a bad assumption, and that a 4.0 no longer means what it did when I was in university. I keep forgetting that the participation-trophy generation is now matriculated and that I need to adjust my expectations downward.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

uberguuber said:


> go rape someone, shoot a few people, smuggle weapon into a third world country, come back, apply again, and they will higher you on the spot. stealing a soda ??? they didn't hired you because your record is "too" clean.


Too funny


----------



## uberguuber

Greguzzi said:


> You got a 4.0 average in college and do not know the difference between "your" and "you're," even when you use the word twice in one sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not picking on you. I am giving you the advice you need to hear. When I decide to pick on you there will be no mistaking it.
> 
> You act stressed. Really, you do. And, yes, it is very difficult to find a real person at Uber. Go volunteer somewhere or take your girl out somewhere nice. Uber is the worst thing you could do for yourself.


http://www.elearnenglishlanguage.com/blog/english-mistakes/your-vs-youre/


----------



## Huberis

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What this thread has taught me:
> Walmart still sucks
> Once a Marine, always a Marine
> Uber still sucks
> Dont use your real name
> Basically, no new information


Can you turn this into a cut and paste template downloadable for future use?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Huberis said:


> Can you turn this into a cut and paste template downloadable for future use?


A Thread Generalization Bot would be fun.
Tech skills I Have Not.


----------



## JuanIguana

Why not keep driving the school bus?

"...wanted to make some money and have something to do at the same time"....

Can you do that?


----------



## JuanIguana

Yma said:


> Substitute teacher still counts and I actually had a 4.0 in college. Most of the stuff you just said is just garbage others of said once again having no effect on me whatsoever.


Having a 4.0 in college would preclude you from getting hired by gUber.


----------



## JaxUbermom

Huberis said:


> That is accurate. That said, Uber is a company that does nothing but churn through people. They have hundreds of thousands of drivers, they would like to have more. They wish to manage it all by remote control. Your circumstances is probably beyond their concern and ability to make exceptions. They will take you in the future, churn through you, grind you up and spit you up like everyone else, but it will be on their time schedule, not yours.
> 
> Like you said, you just need to wait it out. What I'm not sure of is why you would wish to do so. What are the rates in Jacksonville? Many Florida markets have had horrible rates for quite a while.


.65. Over saturated market with a lot of grinders, who give the surge wait out passengers an extremely efficient ride time. Lots of dead miles due to geographically large city of urban sprawl. Just because you asked.


----------



## Yma

uberguuber said:


> http://www.elearnenglishlanguage.com/blog/english-mistakes/your-vs-youre/


Your just here until you get banned again lol. I have more respect for you at least you admit you just go around picking on people in forums.


----------



## Yma

JaxUbermom said:


> .65. Over saturated market with a lot of grinders, who give the surge wait out passengers an extremely efficient ride time. Lots of dead miles due to geographically large city of urban sprawl. Just because you asked.


I know some Uber drivers I guess when it started it was great you could make a lot of money not so true anymore. Of course it is going down to a lower norm the whole system is based on supply and demand. I mean this country had 30 year old people working at Mcdonalds now its sad there are just too many available people for Uber to have to pay well. If anyone on here is around my age they know fast food restaurants used to be filled with teenagers no self respecting adult would work there if they had a choice.


----------



## JuanIguana

Yma said:


> Your just here until you get banned again lol. I have more respect for you at least you admit you just go around picking on people in forums.


Your vs you're. Consider this free education. Now do yor homework.


----------



## ATL2SD

Lmfao!!!


----------



## Yma

JuanIguana said:


> Why not keep driving the school bus?
> 
> "...wanted to make some money and have something to do at the same time"....
> 
> Can you do that?


Oh I am still a bus driver I have a five hour lunch break I was planning to do Uber then when I don't have a substitute job. That is what many of my fellow workers do I just have to wait four months for expungement now. However, next year hopefully I can just be a full time teacher and wont bother with Uber maybe during the summer though. When I do Uber if I don't find it to be fun I wont, but I like meeting people and traveling around to new places.


----------



## ninja warrior

Yma said:


> Your just here until you get banned again lol. I have more respect for you at least you admit you just go around picking on people in forums.


You're replying to the linked comment and still committing the same grammatical mistake? SMH.


----------



## Yma

JuanIguana said:


> Your vs you're. Consider this free education. Now do yor homework.


I am not going to bother proofreading for simple posts on here not worth my time.


----------



## Yma

Greguzzi said:


> You bragged about your 4.0, dear boy. I therefore assumed you were educated and should know better. Clearly, that was a bad assumption, and that a 4.0 no longer means what it did when I was in university. I keep forgetting that the participation-trophy generation is now matriculated and that I need to adjust my expectations downward.


You seem to have latched on to something else to make fun of now oOo I am so sad now lol.  Would you feel better if I acctually was upset by anything you said that is what is truly disturbing. Your a funny guy there is another grammar error for you have fun buddy.


----------



## JuanIguana

Yma said:


> Oh I am still a bus driver I have a five hour lunch break I was planning to do Uber then when I don't have a substitute job. That is what many of my fellow workers do I just have to wait four months for expungement now. However, next year hopefully I can just be a full time teacher and wont bother with Uber maybe during the summer though. When I do Uber if I don't find it to be fun I wont, but I like meeting people and traveling around to new places.


Be careful on that expungement - be sure and use gloves.

I get now, you can make some money and have something to do at the same time being a teacher..... (???)


----------



## Greguzzi

Yma said:


> You seem to have latched on to something else to make fun of now oOo I am so sad now lol.  Would you feel better if I acctually was upset by anything you said that is what is truly disturbing. Your a funny guy there is another grammar error for you have fun buddy.


Cool story, bro.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Yma said:


> I am not going to bother proofreading for simple posts on here not worth my time.


I suspect that your sloppy writing here carries over into the classroom, assuming you actually do any substitute teaching. Your run on sentences, improper grammar and poor use of punctuation demonstrate a lack of respect for yourself, along with a disregard for the reader and the college degree you supposedly earned.


----------



## Yma

Older Chauffeur said:


> I suspect that your sloppy writing here carries over into the classroom, assuming you actually do any substitute teaching. Your run on sentences, improper grammar and poor use of punctuation demonstrate a lack of respect for yourself, along with a disregard for the reader and the college degree you supposedly earned.


Once again. I am not trying to impress anyone,, here I simply do not care if I am making grammar errors. I log in for about two minutes type things and leave. Since that seems to be the focus now it is obvious you guys have; ran out of things to say. D'oes this attack on gra'mmar really work on anyone? How lame.. I see that you went through your little rant making no errors good job. Then again I would not care if you did rolf. Oh my goodness look more grammar errors go go guys come gets me. Did I not mention my point was to keep you people here to distract you from making fun of others lol I win again and all I have to do is' opps.,) LoL


----------



## Yma

JuanIguana said:


> Be careful on that expungement - be sure and use gloves.
> 
> I get now, you can make some money and have something to do at the same time being a teacher..... (???)


I just sub at the moment I was subbing for a pregnant teacher for the last three months which has ended I am stuck with that 5 hour lunch of mine I would rather be doing something. Something like Uber would be perfect I could just do it for a few days a week whatever until I have more work again.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Public school substitutes dont need to be particularly smart or accomplished, they simply need to show up and stick to the lesson plan that the primary teacher emails them.


----------



## ninja warrior

I do believe you have a 4.0 GPA .. From Trump University!


----------



## Greguzzi

ninja warrior said:


> I do believe you have a 4.0 GPA .. From Trump University!


----------



## Greguzzi

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Public school substitutes dont need to be particularly smart or accomplished, they simply need to show up and stick to the lesson plan that the primary teacher emails them.


Oh, you are wrong. You need a 4.0 from Trump University.


----------



## observer

Maybe the story is true, maybe not. 

But I now find myself waiting to drink my cup of soda AFTER I have left the convenience store.


----------



## SumGuy

observer said:


> Maybe the story is true, maybe not.
> 
> But I now find myself waiting to drink my cup of soda AFTER I have left the convenience store.


It's common sense. Nothing is your property until you pay for it. But I do remember back in the 80's it was a thing for people to go grocery shopping and drink a soda while shopping then pay for it at checkout. A different time and probably no loss prevention like today. There was no mistaking a camera in the 80's if you remember. lol


----------



## HiFareLoRate

I love reading Uber drivers + potentials going back and forth.
Makes me feel good even though I just ate 2 big macs and doing Uber at the same time.


----------



## observer

SumGuy said:


> It's common sense. Nothing is your property until you pay for it. But I do remember back in the 80's it was a thing for people to go grocery shopping and drink a soda while shopping then pay for it at checkout. A different time and probably no loss prevention like today. There was no mistaking a camera in the 80's if you remember. lol


Yupp, but I stop by 7-11 and gas station stores all the time. I used to fill cup to the top then drink a little so it wouldn't spill when I put on the little plastic cover and straw. Now I put in a little less. I wouldn't think of opening up a can of soda until paid.


----------



## Yma

Reversoul said:


> If u did get arrested for that (which I highly doubt), it would be a misdemeanor and wouldn't matter to uber. They are worried about dui, sex offenders, and felons.


It matters to Uber that is the reason for my rejection and nothing else. There are too many Uber drivers in my city from what I have heard anyway.


----------



## Yma

ninja warrior said:


> I do believe you have a 4.0 GPA .. From Trump University!


Go Trump!


----------



## Yma

observer said:


> Yupp, but I stop by 7-11 and gas station stores all the time. I used to fill cup to the top then drink a little so it wouldn't spill when I put on the little plastic cover and straw. Now I put in a little less. I wouldn't think of opening up a can of soda until paid.


Well I don't anymore lesson learned I guess. No one ever mentioned that I couldn't though I always wondered about it but nothing ever happened until then.


----------



## Yma

HiFareLoRate said:


> I love reading Uber drivers + potentials going back and forth.
> Makes me feel good even though I just ate 2 big macs and doing Uber at the same time.


Double fisting big Macs and driving with your knees awesome. If I was your passenger I would give you 5 stars for your excellent driving skills and multitasking abilities.


----------



## Yma

SumGuy said:


> It's common sense. Nothing is your property until you pay for it. But I do remember back in the 80's it was a thing for people to go grocery shopping and drink a soda while shopping then pay for it at checkout. A different time and probably no loss prevention like today. There was no mistaking a camera in the 80's if you remember. lol


Who would want to steal from Walmart anyway there are more cameras in there than people. I am afraid to pick my nose in an empty isle at Walmart.


----------



## MotownUberDriver

Older Chauffeur said:


> Your run on sentences, improper grammar and poor use of punctuation demonstrate a lack of respect for yourself, along with a disregard for the reader and the college degree you supposedly earned.


This is a run-on sentence also. It's missing a few commas as well.

However, it could have been worded differently, had you actually taken the time to do so.

If someone goes to the trouble to criticize someone's writing, shouldn't they write well?


----------



## Reversoul

This is funny!


----------



## Yma

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Public school substitutes dont need to be particularly smart or accomplished, they simply need to show up and stick to the lesson plan that the primary teacher emails them.


I will be a full time teacher next year or the year after. Then I can relax 35,000 or so a year is plenty for me. As long as I can go on vacation once a year I am good. Nothing I have applied to has cared about my charge except for Uber I mean when I show them the paperwork they just kind of chuckle and move on. Or they say something like that is the dumbest thing I have ever saw lol. Unfortunately, Uber has no real people just a bot that sees petite theft beep beep bloop deny.


----------



## Yma

MotownUberDriver said:


> This is a run-on sentence also. It's missing a few commas as well.
> 
> However, it could have been worded differently, had you actually taken the time to do so.
> 
> If someone goes to the trouble to criticize someone's writing, shouldn't they write well?


Oh believe me this is not the first instance of people making fun of my grammar using worse grammar than I did. I don't remember what one exactly but one was so bad I had to read it three times just to understand what he was trying to say. I think he had a dog or something in his picture.


----------



## Young_Detroiter

Yma said:


> It matters to Uber that is the reason for my rejection and nothing else. There are too many Uber drivers in my city from what I have heard anyway.


Stop lying to people. You were rejected because in additional to petty theft you resisted arrest.


----------



## Yma

SumGuy said:


> It's common sense. Nothing is your property until you pay for it. But I do remember back in the 80's it was a thing for people to go grocery shopping and drink a soda while shopping then pay for it at checkout. A different time and probably no loss prevention like today. There was no mistaking a camera in the 80's if you remember. lol





observer said:


> Maybe the story is true, maybe not.
> 
> But I now find myself waiting to drink my cup of soda AFTER I have left the convenience store.


I think about it I don't do it anymore. Just think what if you are in a store and someone calls says your kid was in an accident or something. You run out and get tackled not worth it. Then you get put into an office wasting time and they think you are just making up some excuse. It was a bad habit anyway and now I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Yma

Jonde0520 said:


> Stop lying to people. You were rejected because in additional to petty theft you resisted arrest.


You actually think you can tell if people are telling the truth or not on a forum lol. I wish I had super powers and could know every detail about someones life by reading a few random posts. If you believe you have some sort of super mind bending blogging power and are not locked up yet you soon will be.


----------



## Yma

Reversoul said:


> This is funny!


_Your awesome! _


----------



## Yma

SumGuy said:


> It's common sense. Nothing is your property until you pay for it. But I do remember back in the 80's it was a thing for people to go grocery shopping and drink a soda while shopping then pay for it at checkout. A different time and probably no loss prevention like today. There was no mistaking a camera in the 80's if you remember. lol


Yes you should not do it I know this now more than ever. The problem is that in any other store besides Walmart they would simply tell you this first and at least give you a chance. These Walmart security guards were just so exited to get someone in trouble they did not care about right from wrong oh and I worked at Target as if that should have even mattered. They even tried to make the situation worse by egging me on to fight the whole time my charges could have been even worse.


----------



## Young_Detroiter

Yma said:


> You actually think you can tell if people are telling the truth or not on a forum lol. I wish I had super powers and could know every detail about someones life by reading a few random posts. If you believe you have some sort of super mind bending blogging power and are not locked up yet you soon will be.


People have posted your arrest record... Not sure what I'm using my "forum super powers" to ascertain. You signed up on the forum with your full name and city then someone did a search on a public database and pulled your arrest and conviction records.

There were no magic powers or fabrication needed. While these posts have since been removed (by a request to the moderators by you I'm sure), I don't want people to get the wrong idea by your fabrications of Uber's background check. The take away for others should be that Uber will reject you if you get charged with resisting arrest.

Edit: LOL, Walmart security guards?... Never seen one of those!


----------



## Yma

Greguzzi said:


>


I don't lie I love Trump anyone on here around my age or older knows this country used to be so much better. You used to be able to go out apply for jobs and get one the next day or at the most in two weeks. Employers used to practically beg you to work for them and these were middle wage jobs not Burger King and Mcdonalds type jobs. Hillary is simply going to maintain the course we have been going on which is just a fail. If Trump is like rolling the dice better a chance at a win than a certain fail.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

MotownUberDriver said:


> This is a run-on sentence also. It's missing a few commas as well.
> 
> However, it could have been worded differently, had you actually taken the time to do so.
> 
> If someone goes to the trouble to criticize someone's writing, shouldn't they write well?


Please enlighten me. Where would you place additional commas?


----------



## MotownUberDriver

I would have worded it differently. Explaining where to add commas to a huge run-on sentence is like putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

MotownUberDriver said:


> I would have worded it differently. Explaining where to add commas to a huge run-on sentence is like putting lipstick on a pig.


I suggest that you Google "run on sentence" and browse the examples shown. Mine was not a run on sentence. If you can't provide examples of where you would add commas, then your argument loses credibility. Note: when listing multiple items separated by commas, placing a comma preceding the word "and" before the final item is optional. That is the only place in my post that I can find where another comma might be used.


----------



## MotownUberDriver

Older Chauffeur said:


> I suggest that you Google "run on sentence" and browse the examples shown. Mine was not a run on sentence. If you can't provide examples of where you would add commas, then your argument loses credibility. Note: when listing multiple items separated by commas, placing a comma preceding the word "and" before the final item is optional. That is the only place in my post that I can find where another comma might be used.


Blah blah blah.

Everything is a challenge to your fragile ego. You are so critical of others.

Edit: In a "wall of text" might I add...

Why do you care if I criticize you, for criticizing some other dude?

Why did you take the time to point out that OP can't write? What purpose does it serve? All you are doing is insulting someone else, to make yourself look (or feel) smarter.

You constructed that paragraph, and (more importantly) that sentence poorly.

I just thought if you are going to insult someone (about writing), your writing should be perfect.

And furthermore, OP hasn't been disrespectful that I can recall. He's been a pretty good sport, considering you and others are insulting him.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Sigh...


----------



## Greguzzi

Older Chauffeur said:


> Please enlighten me. Where would you place additional commas?


He's full of shit. There were no run-on sentences in your post. I've been a professional writer/editor for 30 years.


----------



## ninja warrior

Yma said:


> I don't lie I love Trump anyone on here around my age or older knows this country used to be so much better. You used to be able to go out apply for jobs and get one the next day or at the most in two weeks. Employers used to practically beg you to work for them and these were middle wage jobs not Burger King and Mcdonalds type jobs. Hillary is simply going to maintain the course we have been going on which is just a fail. If Trump is like rolling the dice better a chance at a win than a certain fail.


That would explain your lack of intelligence. "Mystery solved gang! Let's head back to the Mystery Machine!!"


----------



## Young_Detroiter

Greguzzi said:


> He's full of shit. There were no run-on sentences in your post. I've been a professional writer/editor for 30 years.


Can you two please get a room? Your side argument is annoying and trival.


----------



## Yma

MotownUberDriver said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> Everything is a challenge to your fragile ego. You are so critical of others.
> 
> Edit: In a "wall of text" might I add...
> 
> Why do you care if I criticize you, for criticizing some other dude?
> 
> Why did you take the time to point out that OP can't write? What purpose does it serve? All you are doing is insulting someone else, to make yourself look (or feel) smarter.
> 
> You constructed that paragraph, and (more importantly) that sentence poorly.
> 
> I just thought if you are going to insult someone (about writing), your writing should be perfect.
> 
> And furthermore, OP hasn't been disrespectful that I can recall. He's been a pretty good sport, considering you and others are insulting him.


I have not even made fun of or insulted anyone that has insulted me in the past only in direct response t a direct comment. If the post was not an insult I just responded like they where a normal person. I just find it funny that people waste their own time on these boards trying to bother people. I just don't get it it would be like going around slashing random people tires whats the point you would not even know them. I would rather go around putting quarters in random peoples parking meters which I do a lot. Feels better to be helpful in my opinion.

I would also agree that the only time grammar is really an issue on a forum is when you are insulting someones grammar. How do you make fun of grammar while making grammar errors in the process and not expect to look dumb?

Well this has all been very amusing.


----------



## Yma

ninja warrior said:


> That would explain your lack of intelligence. "Mystery solved gang! Let's head back to the Mystery Machine!!"


You sir are a mystery. lol


----------



## Yma

I have gone from new member to member to active member and I have only ever posted on this page lol.


----------



## wk1102

Yma said:


> I am not going to bother proofreading for simple posts on here not worth my time.


You should not be making these very basic grammar mistakes at all. If YOUR chosen profession is teaching I really hope YOU'RE not my kid's teacher.

Judging by this thread, the kids are going to eat you up and spit you out. Good luck with that.


----------



## wk1102

Yma said:


> Oh believe me this is not the first instance of people making fun of my grammar using worse grammar than I did. I don't remember what one...


which one*


----------



## Yma

wk1102 said:


> You should not be making these very basic grammar mistakes at all. If YOUR chosen profession is teaching I really hope YOU'RE not my kid's teacher.
> 
> Judging by this thread, the kids are going to eat you up and spit you out. Good luck with that.


Lol if you are trying to make me laugh it has worked. No one cares about grammar on posts its just a childish tool some find they can harass someone about. I am even making intentionally making grammar mistakes to rope you dopes in and here you are still hacking away looking very sad.

If the point of this post was just to be funny it worked if not you are just lost buddy.


----------



## Yma

wk1102 said:


> which one*


You go look for it I am not wasting my time with it. wk1102 found a gwamar eror Oh he gotted me gwak gwak.


----------



## wk1102

Yma said:


> Lol if you are trying to make me laugh it has worked. No one cares about grammar on posts its just a childish tool some find they can harass someone about. I am even making intentionally making grammar mistakes to rope you dopes in and here you are still hacking away looking very sad.
> 
> If the point of this post was just to be funny it worked if not you are just lost buddy.


I care, bad grammar is is to my eyes what fingernails on a chalk board is to my ears.

I am a nobody though, so there's that...:/


----------



## Greguzzi

Young_Detroiter said:


> Can you two please get a room? Your side argument is annoying and trival.


LOL.


----------



## Yma

wk1102 said:


> I care, bad grammar is is to my eyes what fingernails on a chalk board is to my ears.
> 
> I am a nobody though, so there's that...:/


OK so I choose o believe you if grammar is so important to you how about this. Rewrite what people said in proper English explaining not condescending why whatever is supposed to be written that way. People will still think you are annoying but a least they wont take offence. I have to be honest If you pointed out something I did not know already I may pay more attention in the future on a blog maybe not, but it may help me on some future term paper somewhere. I am more of a math guy I get math I admit English is confusing. I went through my math classes in less than three weeks for a semester. However; I had to triple quadruple spell check every English paper ran it through online grammar fixers and after all that barley managed an A.


----------



## Yma

Greguzzi said:


> LOL.


ROLF!


wk1102 said:


> I care, bad grammar is is to my eyes what fingernails on a chalk board is to my ears.
> 
> I am a nobody though, so there's that...:/


You could even end it all with some type of smart quote like "helping people with grammar one blogger at a time". or whaever floats your boat have fun grammar man or lady.


----------



## William1964

I remember this at the grocery store today. I opened my two liter Coca-Cola and took a sip while at the register.

I think you were wrong unless you didn't try to pay for it. Where you at the register walking around the store that you have the can bottle in the shopping cart did you just put it on the Shelf.

When you caught on camera do they have a feeling of what you were doing?

I think the store was wrong but I did haven't seen the video


----------



## wk1102

Most retail chains won't even attempt a stop until the suspected shoplifter is past the registers and is clearly attempting to leave the business. Walmart has a very well trained loss prevention department. In fact Walmart loss prevention department is one of if not the best in all of retail.


----------



## Yma

William1964 said:


> I remember this at the grocery store today. I opened my two liter Coca-Cola and took a sip while at the register.
> 
> I think you were wrong unless you didn't try to pay for it. Where you at the register walking around the store that you have the can bottle in the shopping cart did you just put it on the Shelf.
> 
> When you caught on camera do they have a feeling of what you were doing?
> 
> I think the store was wrong but I did haven't seen the video


Um I mentioned I am 38 I did this my whole adult life and something only happened once if you did it once and nothing happened I am not surprised. he soda was just sitting empty in my cart. If they want to be pricks for some reason they can be.

Wouldn't it be nice if everything just went exactly how it should.

I should just start cutting and pasting the same messages to you guys how many times do you have to read the same thing to get it. Your asking again just makes you look stupid.


----------



## Greguzzi

Look at the bright side: With that 4.0 from Harvard, you are qualified to be a Walmart greeter!


----------



## Yma

wk1102 said:


> Most retail chains won't even attempt a stop until the suspected shoplifter is past the registers and is clearly attempting to leave the business. Walmart has a very well trained loss prevention department. In fact Walmart loss prevention department is one of if not the best in all of retail.


Lol you are now claiming that Walmart having its around 2 million employees that their hiring process is so superb they only have the best employees and all of them do exactly what they are supposed to do. How dumb are you anyone that goes to Walmart has one singular complaint and that is bad customer service sorry their loss prevention teams are no better. Another fine example of people who will say anything to bully people online. People go to Walmart because prices are lower if someone wants good employees and customer service they go somewhere else and are even willing to pay more in he process.

By your logic the Twin Towers never went down because terrorist should not be on planes lol. I guess Walmart security is better than our governments so we should just have Walmart's loss prevention team protect the country.


----------



## Yma

Greguzzi said:


> Look at the bright side: With that 4.0 from Harvard, you are qualified to be a Walmart greeter!


Wish I could have went to Harvard but no.


----------



## Greguzzi

Yma said:


> Wish I could have went to Harvard but no.


Well, maybe you can be a greeter at Chuck E. Cheese!


----------



## Yma

Greguzzi said:


> Well, maybe you can be a greeter at Chuck E. Cheese!


Do their greeters get free soda's?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

This thread is a freaking wankfest.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Hopefully, this thread becomes unraveled...just like Big Foober. It's making my head hurt.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

MotownUberDriver said:


> This is a run-on sentence also. It's missing a few commas as well.
> 
> However, it could have been worded differently, had you actually taken the time to do so.
> 
> If someone goes to the trouble to criticize someone's writing, shouldn't they write well?


That's not a run-on sentence. I'm a fan of the Oxford comma, but here it's not necessary in order to make the meaning clear.

Maybe you simply think any long sentence is a run-on?

Don't read Faulkner, Woolf, Henry James, or Proust. Your head will explode.


----------



## MotownUberDriver

I have been popping into this thread. People are insulting the OP, and they are acting like little children.

I simply insulted dude, because I wanted to knock him off his high horse. I'm surprised you guys just keep feeding this thread.

And when I criticized him, he got defensive. Mission accomplished. 

The point being, alot of you are acting like immature little *****es. Some are simply insulting OP for the fun of it. I think that's stupid.

I don't know if OP is trolling. But he has taken all the insults well.

I am not an English professor. I just thought dude would get all bent out of shape if I picked on him. He did. 

Many of you here like to talk trash, insult other posters, to make yourselves look or feel better. Some of you are like little children.

I'm sorry for trying to knock a DB off his high horse. It won't happen again. I'll leave you guys to it. Continue this stupid thread for 20 more pages.


----------



## HiFareLoRate

Since when are Uber drivers any type of scholars? It's a place to rant, brag, and inform; not a place to bully someone asking for attention.

You folks are on a whole 'nother level of stupidity.


----------



## Yma

MotownUberDriver said:


> I have been popping into this thread. People are insulting the OP, and they are acting like little children.
> 
> I simply insulted dude, because I wanted to knock him off his high horse. I'm surprised you guys just keep feeding this thread.
> 
> And when I criticized him, he got defensive. Mission accomplished.
> 
> The point being, alot of you are acting like immature little *****es. Some are simply insulting OP for the fun of it. I think that's stupid.
> 
> I don't know if OP is trolling. But he has taken all the insults well.
> 
> I am not an English professor. I just thought dude would get all bent out of shape if I picked on him. He did.
> 
> Many of you here like to talk trash, insult other posters, to make yourselves look or feel better. Some of you are like little children.
> 
> I'm sorry for trying to knock a DB off his high horse. It won't happen again. I'll leave you guys to it. Continue this stupid thread for 20 more pages.


You are right on all counts except for the bent out of shape and trolling. I just simply read and respond an insult for an insult or a question with an answer. None of this has really effected me on some emotional level I just find it amusing.

The silent people say I have won already. Some of the people on this very post go around bashing others the silent army were just happy to find someone immune all of it with the will to fight back. Some of my supporters are people who were embarrassed by people on his very thread.

I hope this thread does not last 20 pages then I will owe someone 20 dollars lol. I thought it would end around the low teens.

The rules are I have to reply to everyone and can not just make comments that would not possibly result in responses.


----------



## Yma

HiFareLoRate said:


> Since when are Uber drivers any type of scholars? It's a place to rant, brag, and inform; not a place to bully someone asking for attention.
> 
> You folks are on a whole 'nother level of stupidity.


The picture for your avatar is awesome lol.


----------



## Yma

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's not a run-on sentence. I'm a fan of the Oxford comma, but here it's not necessary in order to make the meaning clear.
> 
> Maybe you simply think any long sentence is a run-on?
> 
> Don't read Faulkner, Woolf, Henry James, or Proust. Your head will explode.


I just find it funny that somehow people on here have made other people on here double and triple check what they randomly type into a blog lol.


----------



## Yma

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This thread is a freaking wankfest.


How do you almost always say almost nothing and almost always have the most something to offer? You sire are a genius.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Yma said:


> How do you almost always say almost nothing and almost always have the most something to offer? You sire are a genius.


I have a PhD in sarcasm.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Yma said:


> I just find it funny that somehow people on here have made other people on here double and triple check what they randomly type into a blog lol.


I don't. I often use voice recognition and it comes up with some doozies. Mostly I'm too lazy to say "period" and it's all one stream-of-consciousness run-on sentence. With typos and words that are simply wrong. When it's clear someone else is doing the same thing, I simply read it out loud and often their meaning clear.

But I wasn't the one who incorrectly accused someone else of writing a run-on sentence when they didn't. So I got pulled into the discussion, because THAT annoyed me.


----------



## Yma

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't. I often use voice recognition and it comes up with some doozies. Mostly I'm too lazy to say "period" and it's all one stream-of-consciousness run-on sentence. With typos and words that are simply wrong. When it's clear someone else is doing the same thing, I simply read it out loud and often their meaning clear.
> 
> But I wasn't the one who incorrectly accused someone else of writing a run-on sentence when they didn't. So I got pulled into the discussion, because THAT annoyed me.


Do you own a cat?


----------



## Yma

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I have a PhD in sarcasm.


I have to go get another degree now! 

sar·casm
ˈsärˌkazəm/
_noun_

the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.
I wonder what a school of sarcasm would be like? I guess if you were not any good you would probably end up going to the wrong classes all the time. Some teacher could say Yes I teach this class everyday for 2 hours strait even on weekends then some poor fool would keep coming and sitting around in empty class rooms I suppose.


----------



## Yma

Yma said:


> I have to go get another degree now!
> 
> sar·casm
> ˈsärˌkazəm/
> _noun_
> 
> the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.
> I wonder what a school of sarcasm would be like? I guess if you were not any good you would probably end up going to the wrong classes all the time. Some teacher could say Yes I teach this class everyday for 2 hours strait even on weekends then some poor fool would keep coming and sitting around in empty class rooms I suppose.


Then again people could miss classes after being told something like.

All you have to do to get to the correct classroom is draw your student I.D. on the wall close your eyes and spin in circles and you will be magically teleported to your destination. Then I guess you would just see a lot of dizzy students that keep missing class.


----------



## Young_Detroiter

Yma said:


> Then again people could miss classes after being told something like.
> 
> All you have to do to get to the correct classroom is draw your student I.D. on the wall close your eyes and spin in circles and you will be magically teleported to your destination. Then I guess you would just see a lot of dizzy students that keep missing class.


You just broke the rules, you can only respond to other's questions and comments and you responded to your own comment. The "people in the background who are you friends/supporters who has secretly set up a side bet with you to see how many pages you can make this thread" will not be pleased.


----------



## shiftydrake

Come on almost there keep it up 3 more pages...................................let's see if he can actually keep it going.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Yma said:


> I have to go get another degree now!
> 
> sar·casm
> ˈsärˌkazəm/
> _noun_
> 
> the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.
> I wonder what a school of sarcasm would be like? I guess if you were not any good you would probably end up going to the wrong classes all the time. Some teacher could say Yes I teach this class everyday for 2 hours strait even on weekends then some poor fool would keep coming and sitting around in empty class rooms I suppose.


Right.
Sitting in the wrong classroom would be postgrad studies in Irony.


----------



## Yma

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Right.
> Sitting in the wrong classroom would be postgrad studies in Irony.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> shiftydrake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on almost there keep it up 3 more pages...................................let's see if he can actually keep it going.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not think this would make it past the low teens I am surprised it is still going. I think I hear crickets now though it may be over.
> 
> chirp chirp . . . chirp chirp . . .
Click to expand...


----------



## Yma

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Right.
> Sitting in the wrong classroom would be postgrad studies in Irony.


Oh dear Irony so I guess people would get automatic A's in that class for actually missing class and people who actually made it to class every time would fail. Or would it be the other way around wow school of sarcasm would be tough.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Yma said:


> Oh dear Irony so I guess people would get automatic A's in that class for actually missing class and people who actually made it to class every time would fail. Or would it be the other way around wow school of sarcasm would be tough.


"Dear YMA, 
We are dropping you from the Adelphi College Of Post Graduate Studies In Irony, for stating the obvious.
This letter will be filed until the end of the academic year, then mailed.

We hope you can see the irony in this, however we highly doubt that. 
Insincerely,
Prof. E. Idle
Dept. Head"


----------



## Yma

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "Dear YMA,
> We are dropping you from the Adelphi College Of Post Graduate Studies In Irony, for stating the obvious.
> This letter will be filed until the end of the academic year, then mailed.
> 
> We hope you can see the irony in this, however we highly doubt that.
> Insincerely,
> Prof. E. Idle
> Dept. Head"


Noooooooooo!!!!!! I knew something was up when I was the only one that showed up for class that day. The cardboard teacher cut out had that sign around its neck saying class is about to start please be seated. I mean I stayed until that grumpy janitor said I had to leave eight and and half hours later. I did everything they said what did I do wrong GWWAHH!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Yma said:


> Noooooooooo!!!!!! I knew something was up when I was the only one that showed up for class that day. The cardboard teacher cut out had that sign around its neck saying class is about to start please be seated. I mean I stayed until that grumpy janitor said I had to leave eight and and half hours later. I did everything they said what did I do wrong GWWAHH!!!


That wasnt a cardboard sign.

Was an albatross.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

No, I just find random pics of cats on the internet and use them for my avatar.

Left to right is Newton and Stanley btw. Newton is a girl.


----------



## Yma

HiFareLoRate said:


> Since when are Uber drivers any type of scholars? It's a place to rant, brag, and inform; not a place to bully someone asking for attention.
> 
> You folks are on a whole 'nother level of stupidity.


I still love your avatar if that is actually you all the more hilarious.

What if there was an Uber scholar out there?

Would the start the ride with Issac Newton's law of gravity? So by the time you arrived at your destination you would understand why things fall down I guess.


----------



## Yma

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No, I just find random pics of cats on the internet and use them for my avatar.
> 
> Left to right is Newton and Stanley btw. Newton is a girl.


You say random pic but you know their names lol. Well they are adorable none the less.


----------



## Yma

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That wasnt a cardboard sign.
> 
> Was an albatross.


Yes the sign weighs on my soul oh why oh why did I not know the meaning.


----------



## Yma

MotownUberDriver said:


> I have been popping into this thread. People are insulting the OP, and they are acting like little children.
> 
> I simply insulted dude, because I wanted to knock him off his high horse. I'm surprised you guys just keep feeding this thread.
> 
> And when I criticized him, he got defensive. Mission accomplished.
> 
> The point being, alot of you are acting like immature little *****es. Some are simply insulting OP for the fun of it. I think that's stupid.
> 
> I don't know if OP is trolling. But he has taken all the insults well.
> 
> I am not an English professor. I just thought dude would get all bent out of shape if I picked on him. He did.
> 
> Many of you here like to talk trash, insult other posters, to make yourselves look or feel better. Some of you are like little children.
> 
> I'm sorry for trying to knock a DB off his high horse. It won't happen again. I'll leave you guys to it. Continue this stupid thread for 20 more pages.


Oh I don't post all that much on anything. Some of my students complain about this type of thing and I have caught some people doing it as well. Usually cyber bullies are unpopular and get some sort of thrill humiliating people online. No one with a life would go around online bothering people they do not even know. Like I said fat guys eating pizza weirdo's that have not left their trailer home for two years ect. How could anyone ever take someone like that seriously.

However, the Trump thing I get that actually means something. The guy makes money I want this country to make money again who cares if I don't really like him. I want my kids to people to go out and find work as easily as I did when I was in my early 20's. If Trump has to be president to make that happen so be it.


----------



## Young_Detroiter

Even though this thread will soon have 20 pages, well 65% of the posts are just you posting nonsense. There was no point in any of the last 4 posts. Please just give it up and leave already. You have added nothing to this forum.


----------



## Yma

Young_Detroiter said:


> Even though this thread will soon have 20 pages, well 65% of the posts are just you posting nonsense. There was no point in any of the last 4 posts. Please just give it up and leave already. You have added nothing to this forum.


I am supposed to respond to all the posts ridiculous nonsense or not. Maybe you will be the last one though Victory!!!


----------



## Young_Detroiter

Yma said:


> I am supposed to respond to all the posts ridiculous nonsense or not. Maybe you will be the last one though Victory!!!


But you responded to your own post.


----------



## Yma

Young_Detroiter said:


> But you responded to your own post.


Well since I lose if this goes over twenty pages I don't think he will mind too much.


----------



## Warlordaizen

I'm really not sure why but Uber rejected me. I first applied 3 months ago, but at the time didn't have my license long enough so I waited less than a month until I did and resent them my license. Also sent copy of insurance and registration and everything else I think I was suppose to. After I resent my license, they never sent me anything else in the 3 months. Then I randomly check one day and see they rejected me. I have no idea how to even contact Uber and ask why they rejected me. I was approved with lyft in a week where it took Uber 3 months until they rejected me. I haven't ever been arrested and only a single speeding ticket that was below the threshold they said they'd reject you for (of 20 mph over).


----------



## ntcindetroit

If you're rejected like some of the drivers, they said you can pay an outfit some money sight unseen to watch a video online to improve rating and they will let the drivers logon again. Is your reject of the same kind that money payment can help?


----------



## Trafficat

Yma said:


> I applied to to Uber and was rejected for a petit theft. I was in line at Walmart and was drinking a soda I had not yet paid for while wearing a Target Uniform. Yes you can get arrested for drinking a soda. It was more or less Walmart employees picking on a Target employee. All my stuff checked out but my car so I went and purchased an acceptable vehicle and then the rejection letter came.


Too bad you were too ignorant and in a rush to get out of jail for short term benefit at the expense of your longterm life. Since you planned to pay for it, if you only plead not guilty you would have probably saved yourself from all of this hassle. Good luck with the expungement.


----------

